# Stuofsci02 Journal 2021 - Award Monostand Reno



## Stuofsci02

Starting a new Journal for this year. I am about two weeks ahead of last year on green up, and about a month ahead of two years ago.

Here is where I left off last year, and here is where I'm at to start the year. I always like the early green up domination lines the best. Dealing with some minor snow mold.


----------



## bernstem

Early spring always sucks waiting for the lawn to wake up, but it will be back in no time. Be happy you don't have a St. Louis summer to deal with.


----------



## Stuofsci02

bernstem said:


> Early spring always sucks waiting for the lawn to wake up, but it will be back in no time. Be happy you don't have a St. Louis summer to deal with.


Yes.. I can definitely say that I am happy not to have that kind of heat.....


----------



## Stuofsci02

Even though the temps were low over the weekend the green up continues. Tomorrow is supposed to be hi 50s before snow moves in for Wed/Thurs


----------



## Babameca

Here it goes again


----------



## jrubb42

Those last year photos are going to be hard to beat. I'm excited to watch you do your thing again this year!


----------



## ScottW

Domination already beginning to show itself. :thumbup:


----------



## jskierko

jrubb42 said:


> Those last year photos are going to be hard to beat. I'm excited to watch you do your thing again this year!


I second this. The absolute definition of lawn porn. It satisfies my OCD to such a great extent seeing checkerboard with absolute laser stripes. :thumbup:


----------



## jrubb42

jskierko said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those last year photos are going to be hard to beat. I'm excited to watch you do your thing again this year!
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. The absolute definition of lawn porn. It satisfies my OCD to such a great extent seeing checkerboard with absolute laser stripes. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

😂😂. It's so true though.


----------



## tilsonturf

Looking like a solid starting point. Hopefully our green up continues as temps start to come back up tomorrow.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Here it goes again


How's it going man... looks like you're coming out of hibernation. How's the lawn?


----------



## Stuofsci02

@jrubb42 I'm looking forward to another season for sure. I have a few more tools in the chest this year. The big change is the 8 blade reel. I'm still 2 weeks away from final green up. Might get a charity mow in this weekend though.

@ScottW thanks!
@jskierko cheers brother!
@tilsonturf yeah, the weather has stalled out. It is still greening up slowly, but I am growing impatient lol.


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it goes again
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going man... looks like you're coming out of hibernation. How's the lawn?
Click to expand...

It goes brother... Lawn is much better than last year and NO snow mold! My cocktail worked miracles. Neighbours lawns are all covered by SM. I was extracted from hibernation state way too fast. From zero to hero... working 2 weeks in a row for a 3 days off close to Raleigh NC and untill end of May. So mowing will be an issue...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it goes again
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going man... looks like you're coming out of hibernation. How's the lawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes brother... Lawn is much better than last year and NO snow mold! My cocktail worked miracles. Neighbours lawns are all covered by SM. I was extracted from hibernation state way too fast. From zero to hero... working 2 weeks in a row for a 3 days off close to Raleigh NC and untill end of May. So mowing will be an issue...
Click to expand...

Good deal.. you'll have to share your cocktail. I got propiconazole and azoxy this year in the hope of being better prepared for all situations. I did not get much snow mould either. I think it was due to a newly 100% urea diet in the fall and not much snow this year.

Will you be back full time at the end of May?


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going man... looks like you're coming out of hibernation. How's the lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> It goes brother... Lawn is much better than last year and NO snow mold! My cocktail worked miracles. Neighbours lawns are all covered by SM. I was extracted from hibernation state way too fast. From zero to hero... working 2 weeks in a row for a 3 days off close to Raleigh NC and untill end of May. So mowing will be an issue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good deal.. you'll have to share your cocktail. I got propiconazole and azoxy this year in the hope of being better prepared for all situations. I did not get much snow mould either. I think it was due to a newly 100% urea diet in the fall and not much snow this year.
> 
> Will you be back full time at the end of May?
Click to expand...

That NC assignment is way more than full time for me. Cruising workload was 10-12 days a month. Things changed post Covid and clients want things faster. I may be on and off from now on. So I am hoping to be home simply mowing for the summer . In 3 months I would have done 5 months worth of work. Will be challenging to match my time off with the summer months, but I'll keep trying.
I tried to replicate Enclave by using what's available:
Snow mold app per 1000	Daconil 150ml, Interface 70ml, Renovo 40ml Propi 30ml
Solid results!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Things are finally getting going here for me, and I'm feeling pretty good with this early start to the season. Cut at 11/16"...


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> Things are finally getting going here for me, and I'm feeling pretty good with this early start to the season. Cut at 11/16"...


hahahaha biggest domination i've ever seen. unreal, now how green can we go!


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are finally getting going here for me, and I'm feeling pretty good with this early start to the season. Cut at 11/16"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha biggest domination i've ever seen. unreal, now how green can we go!
Click to expand...

That domination line doesn't count... I was helped by a builder who put down sod in July and watered it for two weeks and never cared for it after that... I'll give my new neighbor until next year...

How is your situation? Getting going? Are you in your new place?


----------



## SodFace

Looking nice. Lower cut seems to spring back way better after snow.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SodFace said:


> Looking nice. Lower cut seems to spring back way better after snow.


Yeah.. it certainly does!


----------



## Stuofsci02

The last week was unseasonably warm, and so I gained quite a bit of colour. I'm very pleased with where I am this season. Dropped my prodiamine today.


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are finally getting going here for me, and I'm feeling pretty good with this early start to the season. Cut at 11/16"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha biggest domination i've ever seen. unreal, now how green can we go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That domination line doesn't count... I was helped by a builder who put down sod in July and watered it for two weeks and never cared for it after that... I'll give my new neighbor until next year...
> 
> How is your situation? Getting going? Are you in your new place?
Click to expand...

Haha so humble. Let's hope it's not dry all year like last year and your grass can thrive all the way through. It should really be a big breakout year for it and be looking amazing!

I'm in the new house or work camp.. Lol

Spent two months finishing the rest of the basement. Felt like chaos but I'm glad it's done and I won't ever have to disrupt our lives to start that project.

Outside, so many decisions to make I guess it all comes down to budgets and or what I'm willing to spend.

I have a big shed coming to store all the goodies, I have to build a pad for it, where I want to put it is a little soupy, I was using a compact Kubota w the hoe on the back but the tires are just sinking in the slop.

I did manage to build a pad for the trampoline. I have an 8 tonne shovel coming today to start leveling and clearing some land in the backyard, there's a small pond area now I'm going to dig it much larger I think. Going to clear the slop for the shed pad so I can build a good base.

As for the lawn, well it's pretty bad, will be thick w clover and weeds, the good news is the deer like it and feed off it lol. Went aorund w the sampler and I don't have compaction and it seems like a good mix of sand and soil. Haven't sent it for testing yet.

Currently have 20k' of lawn.

Just can't get ahead of myself until I figure out what I'm doing to the rest of the backyard, if I'm filling it all in, no point making the lawn nice around the house until that's done.

Prob will start a journal here soon to track the events. Did buy a garden tractor and the obligatory gorilla cart to help around the yard lol

I'll pm u some pics so that I'm not posting pics of my lawn in your journal 😉


----------



## bernstem

Looking good!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@BBLOCK .. Thanks... I look forward to your pics and PM conversation..

@bernstem Thanks!.. I see you are going to do a front reno... Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Grass is growing fast now. Needed a midweek cut. Back is perking up.


----------



## Sinclair

Man, we are so lucky with the easy winter and great weather this April.

Your lawn looks to be in mid season form already!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Sinclair said:


> Man, we are so lucky with the easy winter and great weather this April.
> 
> Your lawn looks to be in mid season form already!


Yes it has been a fantastic spring, and I do feel like I am in mid season form. It looks great from 20ft. It still needs to fill in a fair bit to get back to where it was last fall, but that is normal.

Your lawn is really looking great. Do you have your Flex21 setup the same as mine? 8-blade reel with high cut bedknife and high HOC kit?

Cheers,

Stu


----------



## Sinclair

@Stuofsci02 thanks. The entire team Ontario is really having a great start.

Yes, mine is configured identically to yours. I'll probably raise my HOC to 3/4" or even 1" in the middle of summer, depending on the weather.

Of course I'll probably be too hooked on 5/8" by then and I'll just deal with the water bill. :twisted:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Sinclair said:


> @Stuofsci02 thanks. The entire team Ontario is really having a great start.
> 
> Yes, mine is configured identically to yours. I'll probably raise my HOC to 3/4" or even 1" in the middle of summer, depending on the weather.
> 
> Of course I'll probably be too hooked on 5/8" by then and I'll just deal with the water bill. :twisted:


Yeah, we have a little gang going with the Flex21, with @davegravy picking one up. Definitely a good start to the season. Getting cool now for the next couple of weeks, but grass is already green, so I am ok with it. Will keep my growth down a bit.

I started last year at 5/8" and it looked good. I found 3/4" to be a sweet spot with 7/8" in the summer. I am at 11/16" to start the season.


----------



## Vtx531

Might have missed it but are you reel mowing the backyard or using the JD?

Looking good!


----------



## Babameca

Awesome! I have to show off in a few days. Behind with PreM too, but who would have thought of a 'summer' April?!
Any kicker fert yet? It makes me feel good dropping 0.2N of AS this time of the year


----------



## Stuofsci02

Vtx531 said:


> Might have missed it but are you reel mowing the backyard or using the JD?
> 
> Looking good!


Thanks. Using the JD with big league striper at 1.5"...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Awesome! I have to show off in a few days. Behind with PreM too, but who would have thought of a 'summer' April?!
> Any kicker fert yet? It makes me feel good dropping 0.2N of AS this time of the year


No fert yet... going to see if I can wait until mid May.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Dropped the HOC to 5/8 to keep pace with @Sinclair ... but as they say .. pics or it never happened.


----------



## BBLOCK

Wow it looks great, so not April looking

Edit: how's mowing around the trees? Getting better at it?


----------



## jrubb42

I can only give you so many compliments before I sound like a broken record. Btw you're sitting at my HOC now. And your neighbor straight ahead in the last pic looks like he's doing something right. Looking dark!


----------



## Babameca

Beautiful!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@BBLOCK - Thanks.. Yes, this is amazing for April... Now we get 10 cm of snow on Wed.... Ouch.

@jrubb42 - 5/8" is a nice setting.. I started at that last year and it was great, until I bumped it when it got hot. I see you put up a vid. I'll have to watch later.

@Babameca - Thanks brother!


----------



## davegravy

jrubb42 said:


> I can only give you so many compliments before I sound like a broken record. Btw you're sitting at my HOC now. And your neighbor straight ahead in the last pic looks like he's doing something right. Looking dark!


I'm tempted to nominate his neighbour for LOTM, partly just to razz Stu 😛


----------



## jskierko

I tried that already, but rules clearly state it needs to be a member, boo!


----------



## ROJ_3030

Dude, your yard is next level!

Couple questions: 
For the front, you mow with a Toro Flex 21. How long does that typically take you? I'm assuming about 10-12k feet?
You also mentioned a JD at 1.5" and striper for the back. I'm assuming this is a rotary? Do you get any scalping at that HOC?


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only give you so many compliments before I sound like a broken record. Btw you're sitting at my HOC now. And your neighbor straight ahead in the last pic looks like he's doing something right. Looking dark!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to nominate his neighbour for LOTM, partly just to razz Stu 😛
Click to expand...

You're going to nominate Kevin?


----------



## Stuofsci02

ROJ_3030 said:


> Dude, your yard is next level!
> 
> Couple questions:
> For the front, you mow with a Toro Flex 21. How long does that typically take you? I'm assuming about 10-12k feet?
> You also mentioned a JD at 1.5" and striper for the back. I'm assuming this is a rotary? Do you get any scalping at that HOC?


Thanks bro!

Yep. Front 8000 sqft is with the flex 21. I double cut and it takes just over an hour. The back 17,000 is with my x304 tractor which is 42" wide (double 21" rotary). I can get to 1.5" with no scalp.. I have done a single level with 15 yards of soil back there a few years ago. I have cut the back once at 3/4 with the reel.. it wasn't super happy about it.. :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

After a week of mostly rain I finally got a cut in.. hadn't reel mowed the front in 11 days.. it was up to 2.5 inch from 5/8.. had to rotary mow and then reel mow. Now back to 5/8... I thought it would look bad, but it went back to 5/8 without so much as a whimper. Phone was out of batteries so no pic..

But I am happy to have finally finished a big project... finished up my basement and am getting back to my main hobby after 7 years (even better than grass...).. my stereo listening room.... this is my dream room which I built in the ratio of the golden trapagon for optimal acoustics. Put in an 85" 4K TV and have my B&W 801D's and Chord Amp rocking.. all first order reflection points are damped...


----------



## davegravy

Uhm, all first order reflection points? Ceiling looks untreated  Also no splayed walls to reduce flutter echo? Bass traps?

Seriously though, very nice. As an acoustical engineer by day, I approve.


----------



## SeanBB

@davegravy throwing down! LOL .. room looks sweet!@Stuofsci02


----------



## g-man

I bet kids will think the baby shark song sounds great.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Uhm, all first order reflection points? Ceiling looks untreated  Also no splayed walls to reduce flutter echo? Bass traps?
> 
> Seriously though, very nice. As an acoustical engineer by day, I approve.


Dave.. Lol.. If I knew you were an acoustical engineer I would never have tried to slip these things by you  ... I have the panels for the ceiling, just have not put them up. Bass traps are next on the list, but I want to spends some time listening to the room as it is now, so I can get a feel for where nodes are etc.

The walls are splayed but not the ceiling... Here is the layout. Front is approximately 15.8' and the back is approximately 19.2ft wide


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> I bet kids will think the baby shark song sounds great.


Ha.. they are too old now.... when they were really little they loved dancing to the music. Now my teenage daughter wants to talk to friends on the phone. My son who is 10 is a little interested, but I think this will be back to a solo hobby again..

I built them their own room in the low headroom part of the basement..


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, all first order reflection points? Ceiling looks untreated  Also no splayed walls to reduce flutter echo? Bass traps?
> 
> Seriously though, very nice. As an acoustical engineer by day, I approve.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave.. Lol.. If I knew you were an acoustical engineer I would never have tried to slip these things by you  ... I have the panels for the ceiling, just have not put them up. Bass traps are next on the list, but I want to spends some time listening to the room as it is now, so I can get a feel for where nodes are etc.
> 
> The walls are splayed but not the ceiling... Here is the layout. Front is approximately 15.8' and the back is approximately 19.2ft wide
Click to expand...

That looks pretty legit. I will need to come by with some of our instrumentation once COVID is out of the way to measure and make sure you haven't goofed up somewhere 😛


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, all first order reflection points? Ceiling looks untreated  Also no splayed walls to reduce flutter echo? Bass traps?
> 
> Seriously though, very nice. As an acoustical engineer by day, I approve.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave.. Lol.. If I knew you were an acoustical engineer I would never have tried to slip these things by you  ... I have the panels for the ceiling, just have not put them up. Bass traps are next on the list, but I want to spends some time listening to the room as it is now, so I can get a feel for where nodes are etc.
> 
> The walls are splayed but not the ceiling... Here is the layout. Front is approximately 15.8' and the back is approximately 19.2ft wide
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks pretty legit. I will need to come by with some of our instrumentation once COVID is out of the way to measure and make sure you haven't goofed up somewhere 😛
Click to expand...

Yeah that would be awesome... I need to pick your brain. A couple of other design aspects are the front and back walls are floating (built well in front of the foundation), and the foundation is insulated. I want to get some 3D acoustic diffusers for back wall of the room to disperse reflections without damping.. I was thinking of using book shelfs with different depth books, which my wife liked, but I decided I don't want it to look like a library in there.

What do you do for work?


----------



## Stuofsci02

SeanBB said:


> @davegravy throwing down! LOL .. room looks [email protected]


Thanks Sean!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Finally a fairly nice day and a midweek mow.. PGR is kicking in as clippings were about half... 5/8 hoc... action shot of the back.


----------



## Vtx531

Love the action shot of the back

That is 1.5"?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I bet your glad to see your neighbors lawn come out of dormancy.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Vtx531 said:


> Love the action shot of the back
> 
> That is 1.5"?


Thanks.. it is 1.75. I should have gone 2".. I cut on Sunday at 1.75, but it was really too long to do it again.. it is growing fast now..


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I bet your glad to see your neighbors lawn come out of dormancy.


Haha.. it is only about half out of dormancy, but it has never been cut and is about 6" tall. The stuff that is green has grown tall enough to to hide the dormant stuff. He is getting his tractor this weekend and will cut it. I imagine it will look like hell going from 6" to likely 2"..


----------



## Sinclair

Looking great, Stu!

Love the tight knit in the front, and plush rug in the back.


----------



## BBLOCK

sick room! is it insulated and double drywalled w air gaps too?

those are some dope speakers!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Sinclair said:


> Looking great, Stu!
> 
> Love the tight knit in the front, and plush rug in the back.


Thanks!! I like having both the longer cut and the short cut.. Short cut looks great, but is a lot of work as you know. The longer cut stuff is easy to manage and easy to mow with the tractor


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> sick room! is it insulated and double drywalled w air gaps too?
> 
> those are some dope speakers!


Thanks!

I am not worried about the sound leaving the room to other parts of the house, so I did not take steps to insulate the sound from other rooms. The big issue is all the ducting in the basement, so I could spend a fortune using resiliant channel etc. and still end up with major sound transmittal through the ducting.. Just hard to manage with the HVAC.

Those speakers are my prized possession. In the early 2000's they used these as the studio monitors at Abbey Road (they have since replaced them with the current version), and Skywalker ranch was using the 802D (which are the little brothers to what I have).

They are 263 lbs each, have a 15" base driver, FST midrange and Diamond Tweeter


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> sick room! is it insulated and double drywalled w air gaps too?
> 
> those are some dope speakers!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I am not worried about the sound leaving the room to other parts of the house, so I did not take steps to insulate the sound from other rooms. The big issue is all the ducting in the basement, so I could spend a fortune using resiliant channel etc. and still end up with major sound transmittal through the ducting.. Just hard to manage with the HVAC.
> 
> Those speakers are my prized possession. In the early 2000's they used these as the studio monitors at Abbey Road (they have since replaced them with the current version), and Skywalker ranch was using the 802D (which are the little brothers to what I have).
> 
> They are 263 lbs each, have a 15" base driver, FST midrange and Diamond Tweeter
Click to expand...

And I thought I spoiled myself w my yamaha hs7's as my computer speakers lol.

Congrats on the setup.

Ducting does suck. I just insulated a room in the basement w sound and safe and knew that it wasn't going to be perfect at all. But it's def better.

Did you make your wall treatments yourself?


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> sick room! is it insulated and double drywalled w air gaps too?
> 
> those are some dope speakers!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I am not worried about the sound leaving the room to other parts of the house, so I did not take steps to insulate the sound from other rooms. The big issue is all the ducting in the basement, so I could spend a fortune using resiliant channel etc. and still end up with major sound transmittal through the ducting.. Just hard to manage with the HVAC.
> 
> Those speakers are my prized possession. In the early 2000's they used these as the studio monitors at Abbey Road (they have since replaced them with the current version), and Skywalker ranch was using the 802D (which are the little brothers to what I have).
> 
> They are 263 lbs each, have a 15" base driver, FST midrange and Diamond Tweeter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I thought I spoiled myself w my yamaha hs7's as my computer speakers lol.
> 
> Congrats on the setup.
> 
> Ducting does suck. I just insulated a room in the basement w sound and safe and knew that it wasn't going to be perfect at all. But it's def better.
> 
> Did you make your wall treatments yourself?
Click to expand...

I would have for sure safe and sounded the rooms if the basement was used for regular bedroom. It is just a guest room and office, so no big deal. Your basement looks awesome by the way!

Yes I made the wall treatments. I made them originally 10 years ago, but I re-covered them for this new room...


----------



## Stuofsci02

5/8 double cut in front. Finally some warm weather. Some discolouration from the pgr and iron app last week. Back I moved up to 2".


----------



## SumBeach35

Lawn is looking great @Stuofsci02!!

And that music listening room is next level.

Its been an odd spring for us here in Rochester, NY. Still in a moderate drought here but temps are finally going up a bit. How has it been for rainfall across Lake Ontario?


----------



## Stuofsci02

SumBeach35 said:


> Lawn is looking great @Stuofsci02!!
> 
> And that music listening room is next level.
> 
> Its been an odd spring for us here in Rochester, NY. Still in a moderate drought here but temps are finally going up a bit. How has it been for rainfall across Lake Ontario?


Thanks!

You are pretty much directly across the lake from me. I am in Newtonville. After a early warmup in March, the weather cooled to well below seasonal for about a month. Finally on Friday that changed, but it has been dry for the last two weeks. I've already watered my short cut turf.

I saw your note about getting feature over here. Would be great if we could figure that out..! I am literally about 50 miles from you as the crow flys.. erg..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Can Anyone help me with an ID on this. It is a stalky shallow root with a thicker blade with vertical lines along the length oh the leaves. I had this in a few spots last year in the spring and it disappeared about mid June when it got hot. Now is back this spring. I don't think it likes to be cut short, but it lays down and doesn't get cut making it quite a nuisance.

My neighbour across the street has a ton of this stuff. He hit it with Tenacity a month ago and again a couple of weeks back. It lights up white, but not sure if it will die.

The leaf colour is not really any lighter then the rest of the grass so it blend well except when looking closely.

The second pic is a bad spot in my short cut turf.

Bottom two pics is neighbor lawn with tenacity..


----------



## davegravy

Could be coarse fescue.

Rolled vernation and no prominent mid vein?


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Could be coarse fescue.
> 
> Rolled vernation and no prominent mid vein?


Good call, but it does not clump and does not seem to be drought tolerant. I have had coarse fescue in the past in my back yard. Had to kill it all of with roundup. It seemed to bunch and was very drought tolerant.

Is there a variety that has single stalks? I am thinking it might be annual rye, but not sure where it it coming from unless it can spread from across the street.


----------



## M32075

I just read through your journal fantastic lawn and music room. Just curious did you overcome the sound traveling through your HVAC duct system? I have the same issue with my basement theatre room frustrating.


----------



## Stuofsci02

M32075 said:


> I just read through your journal fantastic lawn and music room. Just curious did you overcome the sound traveling through your HVAC duct system? I have the same issue with my basement theatre room frustrating.


Thanks! I did not solve the HVAC problem. Short of removing it from the basement I am not sure there is a solution..


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read through your journal fantastic lawn and music room. Just curious did you overcome the sound traveling through your HVAC duct system? I have the same issue with my basement theatre room frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I did not solve the HVAC problem. Short of removing it from the basement I am not sure there is a solution..
Click to expand...

When we do studio design we typically spec very large ducts so the air velocity is really low, and also low RPM large diameter fans driving the system. Also sometimes inline duct silences, though these will drop your airflow so not a great retrofit option...


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Stuofsci02 I believe that to be a type of tall fescue. Could be why it doesn't like cut short. Whatever it is chances are high you won't be able to selectively kill it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Stuofsci02 I believe that to be a type of tall fescue. Could be why it doesn't like cut short. Whatever it is chances are high you won't be able to selectively kill it.


Thanks. Would tenacity bleach a tall fescue? I am going to spend some more time examining these. It almost seems like it might be the same grass that is in the fields behind my house. I used to have the same stuff in the empty lot next to me and it would seed out every year. Maybe just dealing with remnants of that. I don't really have it in my long turf (if it is it's hard to see). It might be seeding in the holes left by worm castings.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Does it have same attributes? Coarse wide leafs, rolled vernation and ligule well defined and pointed... grows faster than PRG.


----------



## Stuofsci02

That looks like the exact grass.. @Babameca


----------



## Babameca

Plenty in my neighbours yards. I am also hoping some one to properly ID it...


----------



## doverosx

I have the same stuff. It was injured nicely from my last speedzone app.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@doverosx @Babameca 
With this apparently common we should be able to figure it out...


----------



## Stuofsci02

doverosx said:


> I have the same stuff. It was injured nicely from my last speedzone app.


Speed zone is 2,4d and dicamba right? How did it injure it? Do you have any pics you could share?


----------



## doverosx

Speedzone also has carfentrazone and it looks like growth has slowed and the plant is yellowed. I'll hit the poa with tenacity in the fall when I do some seeding.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Laid down one direction of stripes at 3/4". Bumped the HOC due to the recent heat. Sun was wrong for the other direction of stripes (couldn't see where I was going). Will have to do later. Neighbours will think I'm nuts mowing twice on the same day..


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> Laid down one direction of stripes at 3/4". Bumped the HOC due to the recent heat. Sun was wrong for the other direction of stripes (couldn't see where I was going). Will have to do later. Neighbours will think I'm nuts mowing twice on the same day..


Yeah cause they don't already think you're nuts right... Lol


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laid down one direction of stripes at 3/4". Bumped the HOC due to the recent heat. Sun was wrong for the other direction of stripes (couldn't see where I was going). Will have to do later. Neighbours will think I'm nuts mowing twice on the same day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cause they don't already think you're nuts right... Lol
Click to expand...

Yeah.. but they don't need proof.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Did a mow, then double Dethatch with green works and the another mow and then 0.8 lb N from 16-16-16. I broke all my own rules...


----------



## Chuuurles

Sorry, I am at a low level where I can only dish out throw away compliments but holy moly this is epic! :thumbup: :thumbup

I can't even tell that the lawn has been dethatched recently, it looks so good!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Sorry, I am at a low level where I can only dish out throw away compliments but holy moly this is epic! :thumbup: :thumbup
> 
> I can't even tell that the lawn has been dethatched recently, it looks so good!


I think your place is looking top notch... I love all the trees.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Dethqtch from yesterday turn out pretty good. A little bit of stress but I am socking the water to it. The green works did a great job of breaking up the flattened worm castings which were becoming a problem.


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Dethqtch from yesterday turn out pretty good. A little bit of stress but I am socking the water to it. The green works did a great job of breaking up the flattened worm castings which were becoming a problem.


Looks so dense. I hadn't thought of power raking for the worm castings. You're not worried about breaking pre-em barrier though? I guess if you just go light enough that you only barely hit the soil surface (but you get the castings which protrude) it should be ok?


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dethqtch from yesterday turn out pretty good. A little bit of stress but I am socking the water to it. The green works did a great job of breaking up the flattened worm castings which were becoming a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so dense. I hadn't thought of power raking for the worm castings. You're not worried about breaking pre-em barrier though? I guess if you just go light enough that you only barely hit the soil surface (but you get the castings which protrude) it should be ok?
Click to expand...

Dave,

Yeah.. that is the idea. Just lightly brushing the surface. Now I hope the kbg can fill this spots in quickly...


----------



## TheSwede

Stuofsci02 said:


> Dethqtch from yesterday turn out pretty good. A little bit of stress but I am socking the water to it. The green works did a great job of breaking up the flattened worm castings which were becoming a problem.


Wow, that looks pretty damn good, I must say!


----------



## Sinclair

Stuofsci02 said:


> Dethqtch from yesterday turn out pretty good. A little bit of stress but I am socking the water to it. The green works did a great job of breaking up the flattened worm castings which were becoming a problem.


Beautiful!

This is how mine looked pre-sand


----------



## Stuofsci02

TheSwede said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dethqtch from yesterday turn out pretty good. A little bit of stress but I am socking the water to it. The green works did a great job of breaking up the flattened worm castings which were becoming a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that looks pretty damn good, I must say!
Click to expand...

Thanks. It is one of the better spots in the lawn... trying to get it to all look like that


----------



## Stuofsci02

Sinclair said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dethqtch from yesterday turn out pretty good. A little bit of stress but I am socking the water to it. The green works did a great job of breaking up the flattened worm castings which were becoming a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> This is how mine looked pre-sand
Click to expand...

Your was looking denser IMO.. it will come back quick from the sand..


----------



## bernstem

@davegravy Power rake or leaf blower for worm castings works well. If you set the dethatch tines at or just below the surface, then dethatching won't affect any pre-emergent barrier. Even if you are more aggressive, I think you are fine. FWIW, many low cut lawns do a light dethatch/scarify monthly or more often. In a high maintenance reel cut lawn, the frequent scarify seems to increase density and improve appearance by standing blades up.


----------



## davegravy

bernstem said:


> @davegravy Power rake or leaf blower for worm castings works well. If you set the dethatch tines at or just below the surface, then dethatching won't affect any pre-emergent barrier. Even if you are more aggressive, I think you are fine. FWIW, many low cut lawns do a light dethatch/scarify monthly or more often. In a high maintenance reel cut lawn, the frequent scarify seems to increase density and improve appearance by standing blades up.


Yeah I notice some reels have a groomer attachment which I understand is to stand the blades up better. I might give this a try with my sun joe.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca .. So remember that spot near my driveway that was looking quite sad. Spent some time tonight and figured out that the nearest sprinkler was getting stuck and not watering that. So it was only getting coverage from one head. Replaced the head tonight and I think I can coax it back from the dead..


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Stuofsci02 I've meant to ask this for a while but do you happen to know the variety of the catmints in your garden? I got some this year but there quite small and don't stand up very well. Not sure if I should look for a different variety altogether.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Audit! I am glad you found the issue. With my 'new' sprinklers I created a dry spot and will just live with it. Better one than many. Was with hose this afternoon. Heat is gone for now


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Stuofsci02 I've meant to ask this for a while but do you happen to know the variety of the catmints in your garden? I got some this year but there quite small and don't stand up very well. Not sure if I should look for a different variety altogether.


They are purple cat mint. At least that is all I know. I got some more for my garden in the back this year. I planted them 3.5 weeks ago and they had about 4 leaves on each. They are now about a foot tall, but very stringy. Only a few shoots. They take a couple of years to get big. The ones at my front are 3 years old and each plant is around 1 m sphere in shape. Every year I cut them back to the ground in the spring and they come out bigger and better than the last year.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Audit! I am glad you found the issue. With my 'new' sprinklers I created a dry spot and will just live with it. Better one than many. Was with hose this afternoon. Heat is gone for now


Yeah.. it cools down for now... they did my road paving today, so all the cones are gone. Thinking about a Reno now pretty hard.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Stuofsci02 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 I've meant to ask this for a while but do you happen to know the variety of the catmints in your garden? I got some this year but there quite small and don't stand up very well. Not sure if I should look for a different variety altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> They are purple cat mint. At least that is all I know. I got some more for my garden in the back this year. I planted them 3.5 weeks ago and they had about 4 leaves on each. They are now about a foot tall, but very stringy. Only a few shoots. They take a couple of years to get big. The ones at my front are 3 years old and each plant is around 1 m sphere in shape. Every year I cut them back to the ground in the spring and they come out bigger and better than the last year.
Click to expand...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Babameca

Reno???


----------



## Stuofsci02

Made it through the hot weather and dry patch near driveway where sprinkler head was stuck is already starting to come back.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Alright @Babameca @davegravy @Harts @BBLOCK ..

It's not technically the point of no return until you spray gly, but I just ordered my KBG seed for my front/side reno. 55 lbs of 40% Award, 30% Nuglade and 30% Beyond is on its way. Planning to gly mid July, level and prep and Seed down Aug 7th or Aug 14th weather dependent. Total area is 9,200 sqft.

I am also doing a 6,500 sqft reno at my parents house with Siesta TTTF w/ 10% jackpot kbg. This is a variety that they have been using a lot in Southern ON for non irrigated soccer fields and golf course roughs. We will see how it goes, but if it turns out nice then next year I will nuke my 16,000 sqft in the back and do this.... I want to cut down on the watering back there..


----------



## Babameca

Yurahhhh! 55lbs bag of popcorn on the way!


----------



## Harts

:thumbsup: Look forward to it.


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> Alright @Babameca @davegravy @Harts @BBLOCK ..
> 
> It's not technically the point of no return until you spray gly, but I just ordered my KBG seed for my front/side reno. 55 lbs of 40% Award, 30% Nuglade and 30% Beyond is on its way. Planning to gly mid July, level and prep and Seed down Aug 7th or Aug 14th weather dependent. Total area is 9,200 sqft.
> 
> I am also doing a 6,500 sqft reno at my parents house with Siesta TTTF w/ 10% jackpot kbg. This is a variety that they have been using a lot in Southern ON for non irrigated soccer fields and golf course roughs. We will see how it goes, but if it turns out nice then next year I will nuke my 16,000 sqft in the back and do this.... I want to cut down on the watering back there..


Haha omg....

There's madmen and then there's @Stuofsci02

This will be hard to watch but fun to watch!

Get some video of the neighbor reactions lol 😂


----------



## JerseyGreens

Stuofsci02 said:


> Alright @Babameca @davegravy @Harts @BBLOCK ..
> 
> It's not technically the point of no return until you spray gly, but I just ordered my KBG seed for my front/side reno. 55 lbs of 40% Award, 30% Nuglade and 30% Beyond is on its way. Planning to gly mid July, level and prep and Seed down Aug 7th or Aug 14th weather dependent. Total area is 9,200 sqft.
> 
> I am also doing a 6,500 sqft reno at my parents house with Siesta TTTF w/ 10% jackpot kbg. This is a variety that they have been using a lot in Southern ON for non irrigated soccer fields and golf course roughs. We will see how it goes, but if it turns out nice then next year I will nuke my 16,000 sqft in the back and do this.... I want to cut down on the watering back there..


Following!!

Ordering that much top shelf seed is pretty much the same as putting the first GLY app down. Can't wait to see this unfold!


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright @Babameca @davegravy @Harts @BBLOCK ..
> 
> It's not technically the point of no return until you spray gly, but I just ordered my KBG seed for my front/side reno. 55 lbs of 40% Award, 30% Nuglade and 30% Beyond is on its way. Planning to gly mid July, level and prep and Seed down Aug 7th or Aug 14th weather dependent. Total area is 9,200 sqft.
> 
> I am also doing a 6,500 sqft reno at my parents house with Siesta TTTF w/ 10% jackpot kbg. This is a variety that they have been using a lot in Southern ON for non irrigated soccer fields and golf course roughs. We will see how it goes, but if it turns out nice then next year I will nuke my 16,000 sqft in the back and do this.... I want to cut down on the watering back there..
> 
> 
> 
> Following!!
> 
> Ordering that much top shelf seed is pretty much the same as putting the first GLY app down. Can't wait to see this unfold!
Click to expand...

I feel the same way.... my wife thinks I'm crazy..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> :thumbsup: Look forward to it.


You might want to think about the TTTF route for your back when you renovate...


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright @Babameca @davegravy @Harts @BBLOCK ..
> 
> It's not technically the point of no return until you spray gly, but I just ordered my KBG seed for my front/side reno. 55 lbs of 40% Award, 30% Nuglade and 30% Beyond is on its way. Planning to gly mid July, level and prep and Seed down Aug 7th or Aug 14th weather dependent. Total area is 9,200 sqft.
> 
> I am also doing a 6,500 sqft reno at my parents house with Siesta TTTF w/ 10% jackpot kbg. This is a variety that they have been using a lot in Southern ON for non irrigated soccer fields and golf course roughs. We will see how it goes, but if it turns out nice then next year I will nuke my 16,000 sqft in the back and do this.... I want to cut down on the watering back there..
> 
> 
> 
> Haha omg....
> 
> There's madmen and then there's @Stuofsci02
> 
> This will be hard to watch but fun to watch!
> 
> Get some video of the neighbor reactions lol 😂
Click to expand...

People already think I'm mad. I'm not sure if I can explain what I'm doing to anyone outside this forum. Hopefully I dont regret it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Yurahhhh! 55lbs bag of popcorn on the way!


When's your next business trip. Gonna need some help and you've got lots of practice 😆


----------



## BBLOCK

Maybe I missed it but why are we renovating your front yard?

I'm going to have to road trip it to come see the lawn b4 you nuke it. So I can understand in person because from drone shots its top shelf.


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Maybe I missed it but why are we renovating your front yard?
> 
> I'm going to have to road trip it to come see the lawn b4 you nuke it. So I can understand in person because from drone shots its top shelf.


My yard is a no mix. Not particularly dark. Looks nice, but has a weedy grass that has thicker blades that I don't like. It colour matches the rest, so does not stand out, but does not look good on close inspection. @Babameca can confirm as he saw it first hand.

If I want to improve the lawn this is the next step.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 If you were just a tad closer...
@BBLOCK Stu is squeezing the best of his current lawn. The time comes when you want to step up, not marginally improving something that is already way beyond the standard. It is a HUGE challenge, but a needed one I assume.
Now I'll never have a chance to win LOTM again... :shock: :?


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca It will be hard to win period. There are a lot more Reno's and great yards. It is a testament to the forum and how it brings the community together.

So since I never consulted with anyone on the cultivars I am getting, what is the consensus?


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

Stuofsci02 said:


> I am also doing a 6,500 sqft reno at my parents house with Siesta TTTF w/ 10% jackpot kbg.


Very interesting. Where did you get that seed combo from? If it works I will be copying this in my back lawn. My septic field is not supposed to be irrigated according to the experts, so if this works it would solve the issue I think


----------



## davegravy

Ooooooh baby!

Yeah if Stu can win LOTM with a nomix, just imagine with elite KBG.

Game over, friends!


----------



## Stuofsci02

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also doing a 6,500 sqft reno at my parents house with Siesta TTTF w/ 10% jackpot kbg.
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. Where did you get that seed combo from? If it works I will be copying this in my back lawn. My septic field is not supposed to be irrigated according to the experts, so if this works it would solve the issue I think
Click to expand...

I got it from OSC. Check out @davegravy thread in the hometown forum under Ontario seeds sources. I posted the info.


----------



## Babameca

You may consider aerating (read put as many holes as you can). This may be your last and only chance, if your afraid of bringing decade old dormant weed seeds by doing so later. Filling the holes with loose dirt will do way more good than bad.
Your cultivars, if I am not mistaken are all from the Midnight family. Dark blue green will be.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

Thanks Stu... I will go read that thread. Did you get the mix from them or did you get the two different seeds and mix 90/10 yourself? I mean do you call them and tell them you want a 50lb bag of 90%Siesta and 10% jackpot and they do it for you?

Sorry for my noobiness


----------



## Babameca

@STUDENToftheGAME They have pre-mixed blends. Doing your own mix, may be declined or will cost you an arm.


----------



## Stuofsci02

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Thanks Stu... I will go read that thread. Did you get the mix from them or did you get the two different seeds and mix 90/10 yourself? I mean do you call them and tell them you want a 50lb bag of 90%Siesta and 10% jackpot and they do it for you?
> 
> Sorry for my noobiness


Great question. You could do both, but I selected a mixture they premake up. Mix number 20.
http://www.oscturf.com/Seed_SportsField.htm


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @STUDENToftheGAME They have pre-mixed blends. Doing your own mix, may be declined or will cost you an arm.


You can also buy all their cultivars in 22 kg bags by themselves.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> You may consider aerating (read put as many holes as you can). This may be your last and only chance, if your afraid of bringing decade old dormant weed seeds by doing so later. Filling the holes with loose dirt will do way more good than bad.
> Your cultivars, if I am not mistaken are all from the Midnight family. Dark blue green will be.


Yep. I am going to aerate and level and fallow... then seed, roll, tenacity and peatmoss. The let the water fly..


----------



## BBLOCK

Oh yah I think I read this in your old Journal forgot about it because it looks so awesome. And you o's w GQ.

Okay so basically when two guys from the forum meet up it ends in a lot of hard work and money and gly. Got it... Lol

Lets go tier 3, woot woot


----------



## BBLOCK

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also doing a 6,500 sqft reno at my parents house with Siesta TTTF w/ 10% jackpot kbg.
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. Where did you get that seed combo from? If it works I will be copying this in my back lawn. My septic field is not supposed to be irrigated according to the experts, so if this works it would solve the issue I think
Click to expand...

Irrigating septic field is a problem? I better look into this


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Okay so basically when two guys from the forum meet up it ends in a lot of hard work and money and gly. Got it... Lol


Hmmm.. never thought about that. Next time it will just be beer!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Stuofsci02 said:


> So since I never consulted with anyone on the cultivars I am getting, what is the consensus?


I used Award from OSC for my neighbors lawn last season. I also purchased 2 other cultivar from another supplier and mixed myself. There was a fair amount of grassy weed that came up this spring and while the previous lawn had weeds these weren't there. Was this from the soil I added or roughing up the ground? Maybe, but I believe at least some of it was from the seed. In a 600 sqft lawn and a lawn that isn't really taken care of at the level you would this isn't a big deal and my neighbors are happy with it. A lawn your size might be a different story. I also believe there seed isn't blue tag certified but don't quote me on that. You can also tell the difference between the 3 cultivar I chose. I am in no way trying to discourage you from using the seed and I'm sure it will turn out fine for you but if you hadn't bought the seed yet I would have said maybe you should look a different route.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So since I never consulted with anyone on the cultivars I am getting, what is the consensus?
> 
> 
> 
> I used Award from OSC for my neighbors lawn last season. I also purchased 2 other cultivar from another supplier and mixed myself. There was a fair amount of grassy weed that came up this spring and while the previous lawn had weeds these weren't there. Was this from the soil I added or roughing up the ground? Maybe, but I believe at least some of it was from the seed. In a 600 sqft lawn and a lawn that isn't really taken care of at the level you would this isn't a big deal and my neighbors are happy with it. A lawn your size might be a different story. I also believe there seed isn't blue tag certified but don't quote me on that. You can also tell the difference between the 3 cultivar I chose. I am in no way trying to discourage you from using the seed and I'm sure it will turn out fine for you but if you hadn't bought the seed yet I would have said maybe you should look a different route.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. What were the two other seeds you mixed and who were they from? Do you think the grassy weeds were from the award? This is the premium sod growers blend.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Stuofsci02 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So since I never consulted with anyone on the cultivars I am getting, what is the consensus?
> 
> 
> 
> I used Award from OSC for my neighbors lawn last season. I also purchased 2 other cultivar from another supplier and mixed myself. There was a fair amount of grassy weed that came up this spring and while the previous lawn had weeds these weren't there. Was this from the soil I added or roughing up the ground? Maybe, but I believe at least some of it was from the seed. In a 600 sqft lawn and a lawn that isn't really taken care of at the level you would this isn't a big deal and my neighbors are happy with it. A lawn your size might be a different story. I also believe there seed isn't blue tag certified but don't quote me on that. You can also tell the difference between the 3 cultivar I chose. I am in no way trying to discourage you from using the seed and I'm sure it will turn out fine for you but if you hadn't bought the seed yet I would have said maybe you should look a different route.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info. What were the two other seeds you mixed and who were they from? Do you think the grassy weeds were from the award? This is the premium sod growers blend.
Click to expand...

The other 2 were milargo and pivot from speare seed. It would be impossible for me to know exactly where the weeds were from but this spring there was a fair amount of poa a and a few other nasties in there including alittle triv. I got out a lot of it but again this is only 600 sqft.

Just a FYI I know I've talked a bit about brett young seeds in the past but I do feel they sell the best quality seed you can get in Canada. There blue tag certified from TMI and although there not gold tag (zero percent weed) they are a good quality.


----------



## BBLOCK

I'm excited for your journey because I know that takes serious balls to do lol!

I bought two bags of fiesta from dlf pickseed thought it was going to be bluetag and it wasn't...?

Was going to mix it w some Kbg.

Now I'm not sure what seed I should get


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used Award from OSC for my neighbors lawn last season. I also purchased 2 other cultivar from another supplier and mixed myself. There was a fair amount of grassy weed that came up this spring and while the previous lawn had weeds these weren't there. Was this from the soil I added or roughing up the ground? Maybe, but I believe at least some of it was from the seed. In a 600 sqft lawn and a lawn that isn't really taken care of at the level you would this isn't a big deal and my neighbors are happy with it. A lawn your size might be a different story. I also believe there seed isn't blue tag certified but don't quote me on that. You can also tell the difference between the 3 cultivar I chose. I am in no way trying to discourage you from using the seed and I'm sure it will turn out fine for you but if you hadn't bought the seed yet I would have said maybe you should look a different route.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. What were the two other seeds you mixed and who were they from? Do you think the grassy weeds were from the award? This is the premium sod growers blend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other 2 were milargo and pivot from speare seed. It would be impossible for me to know exactly where the weeds were from but this spring there was a fair amount of poa a and a few other nasties in there including alittle triv. I got out a lot of it but again this is only 600 sqft.
> 
> Just a FYI I know I've talked a bit about brett young seeds in the past but I do feel they sell the best quality seed you can get in Canada. There blue tag certified from TMI and although there not gold tag (zero percent weed) they are a good quality.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I suppose I will need to deal with whatever happens. Will check the tag when I get it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> I'm excited for your journey because I know that takes serious balls to do lol!
> 
> I bought two bags of fiesta from dlf pickseed thought it was going to be bluetag and it wasn't...?
> 
> Was going to mix it w some Kbg.
> 
> Now I'm not sure what seed I should get


Do you have the seed tags?


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited for your journey because I know that takes serious balls to do lol!
> 
> I bought two bags of fiesta from dlf pickseed thought it was going to be bluetag and it wasn't...?
> 
> Was going to mix it w some Kbg.
> 
> Now I'm not sure what seed I should get
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the seed tags?
Click to expand...



I have two bags of this currently.

Might sell it if I go w a diff mix.

I've inquired w the rep about futura sport but after two weeks he still doesn't have an answer for me as to what cultivars are actually in the mix.

My buddy just did 3 larger properties w the mix for his business so we'll see how they turn out, esp in this heat and drought.


----------



## davegravy

FWIW I've had minimal grassy weeds with osc. I don't think @Babameca had any trouble either.

I'm sure Brett Young has good seed, but when I looked at their catalog it seemed focused on TWCA water efficiency rather than genetic appearance. None of the big names I hear discussed here frequently like Midnight, Blueberry, Award, NuGlade, etc


----------



## SNOWBOB11

davegravy said:


> I'm sure Brett Young has good seed, but when I looked at their catalog it seemed focused on TWCA water efficiency rather than genetic appearance. None of the big names I hear discussed here frequently like Midnight, Blueberry, Award, NuGlade, etc


Not sure what you looked at but they have all the cultivar you mentioned and many more. All blue tag certified.

https://www.brettyoung.ca/professional-turf-and-reclamation/seed/turf-seed/kentucky-bluegrass


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> FWIW I've had minimal grassy weeds with osc. I don't think @Babameca had any trouble either.
> 
> I'm sure Brett Young has good seed, but when I looked at their catalog it seemed focused on TWCA water efficiency rather than genetic appearance. None of the big names I hear discussed here frequently like Midnight, Blueberry, Award, NuGlade, etc


Thanks Dave... I knew you and @Babameca used OSC and had great results so I felt comfortable with the seed.. I'm looking forward to this..


----------



## davegravy

SNOWBOB11 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Brett Young has good seed, but when I looked at their catalog it seemed focused on TWCA water efficiency rather than genetic appearance. None of the big names I hear discussed here frequently like Midnight, Blueberry, Award, NuGlade, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you looked at but they have all the cultivar you mentioned and many more. All blue tag certified.
> 
> https://www.brettyoung.ca/professional-turf-and-reclamation/seed/turf-seed/kentucky-bluegrass
Click to expand...

Hmm, it was a paper catalog their rep dropped off. Maybe it's changed from last year or he didn't give me the right catalog...


----------



## Stuofsci02

@SNOWBOB11 ... I looked up the cat mints that I bought. They are Walkers Low Purple Catmints.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Stuofsci02 said:


> @SNOWBOB11 ... I looked up the cat mints that I bought. They are Walkers Low Purple Catmints.


I got the cats pajamas which I believe grows lower than the walkers low but does fill out similarly. Thanks. That info helps.


----------



## g-man

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SNOWBOB11 ... I looked up the cat mints that I bought. They are Walkers Low Purple Catmints.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the cats pajamas.
Click to expand...

This style?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SNOWBOB11 ... I looked up the cat mints that I bought. They are Walkers Low Purple Catmints.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the cats pajamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This style?
Click to expand...

My face when I read this 😐

😆


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got some rain last night after weeks of nothing. Grass really popped today. Amazing what some natural irrigation does. Mowed at 0.75" and it looks the best it has in weeks.


----------



## OnTheLawn

There's just something about rain… looking phenomenal here.


----------



## Chuuurles

i think we should trade greens mowers &#128539; ! Looks soo good.

I get it but hard to believe you will kill it.


----------



## Babameca

Great Stu! The decision to smoke it out becomes much more difficult in days like this. But it will be worth it. It is all about the journey. Do I smoke mine again? :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

OnTheLawn said:


> There's just something about rain… looking phenomenal here.


Thanks!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> i think we should trade greens mowers 😛 ! Looks soo good.
> 
> I get it but hard to believe you will kill it.


Yeah after I finished tonight I was starting to question it, but it is the next logical step.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Great Stu! The decision to smoke it out becomes much more difficult in days like this. But it will be worth it. It is all about the journey. Do I smoke mine again? :lol:


Careful…. Once you say you are going to to a Reno on the forum you can't go back.. might as well have already spayed the gly…


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Stu! The decision to smoke it out becomes much more difficult in days like this. But it will be worth it. It is all about the journey. Do I smoke mine again? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful…. Once you say you are going to to a Reno on the forum you can't go back.. might as well have already spayed the gly…
Click to expand...

This is so true. Last spring all I said was I was considering it... Had no idea I'd committed myself.


----------



## Babameca

We've had the discussion before...Sand topdressing is the last chapter to me. A long one. After 3 pretty decent reno's done to gain experience, the vinyl gets old . Not boring... If destiny decides I'd love to be a part of a larger project somewhere close to GTA . Never say never
I'm sure @davegravy won't mind bringing his fine brewed crafts :bandit: Dave, hotel is on me. Too many million points to burn :lol:


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> We've had the discussion before...Sand topdressing is the last chapter to me. A long one. After 3 pretty decent reno's done to gain experience, the vinyl gets old . Not boring... If destiny decides I'd love to be a part of a larger project somewhere close to GTA . Never say never
> I'm sure @davegravy won't mind bringing his fine brewed crafts :bandit: Dave, hotel is on me. Too many million points to burn :lol:


I'm not sure if we're invited, but I may just show up regardless  I'll be itching to renovate something since it's looking like I won't get to do my front yard this season.


----------



## Nismo

Yeah those lawn pics are ready for the fertilizer and seed advertising pamphlets.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've had the discussion before...Sand topdressing is the last chapter to me. A long one. After 3 pretty decent reno's done to gain experience, the vinyl gets old . Not boring... If destiny decides I'd love to be a part of a larger project somewhere close to GTA . Never say never
> I'm sure @davegravy won't mind bringing his fine brewed crafts :bandit: Dave, hotel is on me. Too many million points to burn :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if we're invited, but I may just show up regardless  I'll be itching to renovate something since it's looking like I won't get to do my front yard this season.
Click to expand...

Hey I can use guys with strong backs and weak minds.... It will be awesome!


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've had the discussion before...Sand topdressing is the last chapter to me. A long one. After 3 pretty decent reno's done to gain experience, the vinyl gets old . Not boring... If destiny decides I'd love to be a part of a larger project somewhere close to GTA . Never say never
> I'm sure @davegravy won't mind bringing his fine brewed crafts :bandit: Dave, hotel is on me. Too many million points to burn :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if we're invited, but I may just show up regardless  I'll be itching to renovate something since it's looking like I won't get to do my front yard this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I can use guys with strong backs and weak minds.... It will be awesome!
Click to expand...

I am very strong... smelling 

With enough beer though I can trick myself into thinking I'm actually strong.


----------



## Harts

We should have a seed down party. We can all bring lawn chairs and sit around the yard watching.

What I would give to have a front yard like yours......with NO DITCH. This thing is the bane of my existence.

Are you on a well or city water?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> We should have a seed down party. We can all bring lawn chairs and sit around the yard watching.
> 
> What I would give to have a front yard like yours......with NO DITCH. This thing is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Are you on a well or city water?


I am on City water, but septic. So I pay for the water, but no sewer charge.

Yes, I would not like your ditch....


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should have a seed down party. We can all bring lawn chairs and sit around the yard watching.
> 
> What I would give to have a front yard like yours......with NO DITCH. This thing is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Are you on a well or city water?
> 
> 
> 
> I am on City water, but septic. So I pay for the water, but no sewer charge.
> 
> Yes, I would not like your ditch....
Click to expand...

Just put culverts in and fill it.

Beg for forgiveness lol


----------



## Harts

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should have a seed down party. We can all bring lawn chairs and sit around the yard watching.
> 
> What I would give to have a front yard like yours......with NO DITCH. This thing is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Are you on a well or city water?
> 
> 
> 
> I am on City water, but septic. So I pay for the water, but no sewer charge.
> 
> Yes, I would not like your ditch....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just put culverts in and fill it.
> 
> Beg for forgiveness lol
Click to expand...

I would still have a big slope. My guess is there is a 10' drop from the top of my lawn to the street.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Plans have changed.. The seed mixture I order showed up with 40% Jackpot instead of Award. Thanks to OSC, they have been helpful in sorting it out. They dropped the seed off the next business day so they are great to work with. So I am now going straight Award. Monostand here I come..


----------



## JBC-1

@Stuofsci02 your lawn looks amazing right now. I mean cover of a magazine amazing...a level I would love to get to at some point. I will definitely be watching your progress with your reno.


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> So I am now going straight Award. Monostand here I come..


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I am now going straight Award. Monostand here I come..
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

 :nod: :nod: :nod:

:bd:


----------



## Harts

Well now....that's better.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if we're invited, but I may just show up regardless  I'll be itching to renovate something since it's looking like I won't get to do my front yard this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I can use guys with strong backs and weak minds.... It will be awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very strong... smelling
> 
> With enough beer though I can trick myself into thinking I'm actually strong.
Click to expand...

That's good enough for me. Welcome to the team lol.


----------



## Stuofsci02

JBC-1 said:


> @Stuofsci02 your lawn looks amazing right now. I mean cover of a magazine amazing...a level I would love to get to at some point. I will definitely be watching your progress with your reno.


Cheers. Appreciate the compliment and welcome you to my crazy journey..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Well now....that's better.


What..? Three compact midnight variety top level cultivars wasn't good?


----------



## BBLOCK

at least you know what you're going to grow...


----------



## situman

Award seems nice. I tested it against Blueberry and Mazama in a bowl. It germinated last, but it was quite a few shades darker. I did feed them Green Effect after they germinated.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now....that's better.
> 
> 
> 
> What..? Three compact midnight variety top level cultivars wasn't good?
Click to expand...

Three is good but one is better.


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> at least you know what you're going to grow...


That is important.....


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> Award seems nice. I tested it against Blueberry and Mazama in a bowl. It germinated last, but it was quite a few shades darker. I did feed them Green Effect after they germinated.


Do you have photos of the bowls you did. Would be very interested is seeing this...


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now....that's better.
> 
> 
> 
> What..? Three compact midnight variety top level cultivars wasn't good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three is good but one is better.
Click to expand...

On paper yeah, but I am a fan of more than one for shade tolerance, disease resistance etc.. I have a fairly open and sunny yard (except the north side during the early spring and fall), so Award should be a very good choice...


----------



## Stuofsci02

The next piece needed for the Reno is here. Stainless 36" leveling rake.


----------



## Nismo

Beauty, did you find that rake local or have to order from the USA?


----------



## BBLOCK

Nismo said:


> Beauty, did you find that rake local or have to order from the USA?


They work awesome but over your whole front lawn will Be a mission. I'd pull harrows around or a leveling bar.

But they are great for working on those uneven smaller spots.

I love mine personally, not cheap but they do their job great.

It's totally possible to do your whole front w it, just going to take a few mins lol


----------



## Babameca

I agree with @BBLOCK . A drag mat for the Reno, but the rake will be great there after for sand topdressing. I can 'rake' the sand over 6500sqf (just the raking in) for less than 1/2 day. 36'' as well.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Beauty, did you find that rake local or have to order from the USA?


I ordered it from Level Lawn Canada. With a name like that you would expect it to ship from Canada. It shipped from Bangkok, but arrive here in 5 days with no duties.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@BBLOCK and@Babameca .. don't worry. I also have a tractor that I drag a piece of trellis and some bricks. Works pretty good.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I always try to have the lawn nice for my daughters birthday party. She's 14 now.. growing up fast.


----------



## Babameca

Happy Birthday to your kiddo brother! Lawn (What is up to die) looks awesome! And that is what most don't get. I do .


----------



## Nismo

Stuofsci02 said:


> Nismo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty, did you find that rake local or have to order from the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it from Level Lawn Canada. With a name like that you would expect it to ship from Canada. It shipped from Bangkok, but arrive here in 5 days with no duties.
Click to expand...

Pretty reasonably priced compared to the American stuff... thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nismo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty, did you find that rake local or have to order from the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it from Level Lawn Canada. With a name like that you would expect it to ship from Canada. It shipped from Bangkok, but arrive here in 5 days with no duties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty reasonably priced compared to the American stuff... thanks for sharing the info!
Click to expand...

Let me know if you are going to order one. I have a $5 dollar coupon code.


----------



## Nismo

Probably not this year with the sprinkler install in the back yard... i'd imagine they are going to tear things up significantly even with a vibratory plow... but next year, will be my levelling after the ground sets over the winter time.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

I bought the exact same one a month ago. I find that the inner rods get caught on the grass especially when pushing forward. I wish they used square rods...they would glide back and forth easier. Granted my grass is cut at 3" so you might not have that issue.


----------



## Stuofsci02

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> I bought the exact same one a month ago. I find that the inner rods get caught on the grass especially when pushing forward. I wish they used square rods...they would glide back and forth easier. Granted my grass is cut at 3" so you might not have that issue.


Yeah.. I saw that they are flat bar, which might catch…


----------



## M1SF1T

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> I bought the exact same one a month ago. I find that the inner rods get caught on the grass especially when pushing forward. I wish they used square rods...they would glide back and forth easier. Granted my grass is cut at 3" so you might not have that issue.


That's good info, thanks.

I'm going to fabricate my own levelling rake and wasn't sure if I should use angle, flat bar or square tube, having seen several variations...

Sounds like square tube is a better option.

And @Stuofsci02, lawn looks superb!


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

I plan on building a large one to pull behind the tractor and I will be using steel square tubing for the added weight plus not running into the "catch" issue the hand held one has.

I don;t know how well the steel tubing would work on the hand held version....I think it would be too heavy


----------



## JerseyGreens

Man your lawn looks great. I bet someone would kill to come over with a sod cutter and get that off your hands before your Reno.

(It would also make for a nice level yard before you start the Reno work)


----------



## Chuuurles

JerseyGreens said:


> Man your lawn looks great. I bet someone would kill to come over with a sod cutter and get that off your hands before your Reno.
> 
> (It would also make for a nice level yard before you start the Reno work)


Lol I was thinking this !


----------



## M1SF1T

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> I don;t know how well the steel tubing would work on the hand held version....I think it would be too heavy


That's a good point. I've never used a leveling rake, I assume you want some weight, but not so much that it's difficult to maneuver.

1" 0.100 square steel tube is 1.14 lbs/ft so a 36" x 12" rake with 4 lengths of tubing, plus 2 cross pieces would be about 16 lbs. plus a bit for a handle attachment.

Too much? How much do the commercially manufactured models weigh? Do you want them stiff or to have some flex?


----------



## BBLOCK

M1SF1T said:


> STUDENToftheGAME said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don;t know how well the steel tubing would work on the hand held version....I think it would be too heavy
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point. I've never used a leveling rake, I assume you want some weight, but not so much that it's difficult to maneuver.
> 
> 1" 0.100 square steel tube is 1.14 lbs/ft so a 36" x 12" rake with 4 lengths of tubing, plus 2 cross pieces would be about 16 lbs. plus a bit for a handle attachment.
> 
> Too much? How much do the commercially manufactured models weigh? Do you want them stiff or to have some flex?
Click to expand...

well i have the same one as stu, it worked great for me...

thought it was very workable,

besides if you're going to do a leveling project you should scalp your lawn real low first anyways so it's easier to work with and you can see what you're actually working with, not 4" grass imo. it'll grow back


----------



## Stuofsci02

@M1SF1T @JerseyMarine thanks!


----------



## Stuofsci02

"Talk is cheap" as they say... my Reno plans are finally beyond the talking stage.

Germination rate seems a bit low....


----------



## BBLOCK

Gly gly gly is the point of no return


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Germination % in the mid 80's is pretty typical. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## BBLOCK

I don't know how to read lot numbers but I did read that the year is in them, and it says 18. Is there a chance it's from 18?

And germination rates decrease annually from reading that seed thread


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Germination % in the mid 80's is pretty typical. Nothing wrong with that at all.


Thanks. That's great to know. For some reason I was thinking 90-92% is typical. I am happy with all the other numbers so this makes me excited for Aug!


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> I don't know how to read lot numbers but I did read that the year is in them, and it says 18. Is there a chance it's from 18?
> 
> And germination rates decrease annually from reading that seed thread


I am not sure about the lot number either, but the test date was Dec 2020 so the germination rate would be from that test.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Picked up my standard go to for starter fert. It has always done me well in the past.


----------



## Chuuurles

Exciting stuff! When will you kill it ?


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> Picked up my standard go to for starter fert. It has always done me well in the past.


I see it's on sale this week too $6 off


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my standard go to for starter fert. It has always done me well in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it's on sale this week too $6 off
Click to expand...

Yes Sir! I always do a 16-16-16 in the spring too. Always turns out well.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Exciting stuff! When will you kill it ?


Probably in 3 weeks.


----------



## Babameca

I am only concerned about your soil P levels with this thing... I am so high on it that a zero P regiment is on since I renovated...and for the foreseeable future. X-0-X maybe a way better choice.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> I am only concerned about your soil P levels with this thing... I am so high on it that a zero P regiment is on since I renovated...and for the foreseeable future. X-0-X maybe a way better choice.


Maybe but I doubt 0.8 lb P per yer will be an issue. I'll get a soil analysis next spring.


----------



## davegravy

Make sure you're using the right analysis. I was P excess until per Ridgerunner I switched to the BI test from M3. Turns out I'm actually P deficient.


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy That's because high pH I guess. P plays very minor role on established lawn. If it's not severely low it would have the smallest effect vs low K or even S, Ca, Mg. On the other hand and as per Matt Martin, it can lock away nutrients needed by the grass, if it's in excess.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @davegravy That's because high pH I guess. P plays very minor role on established lawn. If it's not severely low it would have the smallest effect vs low K or even S, Ca, Mg. On the other hand and as per Matt Martin, it can lock away nutrients needed by the grass, if it's in excess.


Yes, due to high pH. That said I used no P at seed down with my P deficiency and had no issues with germination.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Wife and kids have gone to my sister-in-law laws which means double mow!…. First pass complete, and the sun was perfect for some nice striping pics.


----------



## bernstem

Nice purple flower beds (sage?). I built a blue/purple garden 2 years ago that is starting to settle in well. Purple is almost opposite green so makes a really nice contrast you have with the lawn. The flowers being so close works really well.


----------



## Stuofsci02

bernstem said:


> Nice purple flower beds (sage?). I built a blue/purple garden 2 years ago that is starting to settle in well. Purple is almost opposite green so makes a really nice contrast you have with the lawn. The flowers being so close works really well.


 Thanks! Walkers low purple cat mint. It has done really well there. In two weeks I will cut it back half way and get another bloom in late August…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Second mow done. Was a hot and humid one today so I had to wait until evening. I haven't shown much of the back as there is not much to see. Just keeping it watered enough that it is right on the edge of dormancy.


----------



## BBLOCK

Yeah what's going on w that massive back garden this year


----------



## Chuuurles

Lots of rain in the forecast though, finger crossed.


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Yeah what's going on w that massive back garden this year


I planted some stuff in the spring.. Lilac, magnolias, black lace elderberries, cat mint.

I'll add some more this fall.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Lots of rain in the forecast though, finger crossed.


Hope so. We got 31 mm overnight Friday to Sat


----------



## bernstem

Stuofsci02 said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice purple flower beds (sage?). I built a blue/purple garden 2 years ago that is starting to settle in well. Purple is almost opposite green so makes a really nice contrast you have with the lawn. The flowers being so close works really well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Walkers low purple cat mint. It has done really well there. In two weeks I will cut it back half way and get another bloom in late August…
Click to expand...

Looks good! I worry about mint species spreading, though a lot of the newer varieties are much less aggressive.


----------



## Stuofsci02

bernstem said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice purple flower beds (sage?). I built a blue/purple garden 2 years ago that is starting to settle in well. Purple is almost opposite green so makes a really nice contrast you have with the lawn. The flowers being so close works really well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Walkers low purple cat mint. It has done really well there. In two weeks I will cut it back half way and get another bloom in late August…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good! I worry about mint species spreading, though a lot of the newer varieties are much less aggressive.
Click to expand...

So far mine have been ok. Not any new plants that I can see.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Stripes from yesterday turned it well.


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting stuff! When will you kill it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably in 3 weeks.
Click to expand...

Nice, i am going to do a small reno and will probably copy your timing for the kill 

I think you have one the best looking lawns ever to get the glypho!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Chuuurles .. Thanks.. Hope I am not making a big mistake ..LOL...

Anyhow, I'm planning to Gly next Sunday the 10th or 11th.. I'm thinking of dropping 0.8lb N per k of urea this weekend so that I can give her the deep green send off she deserves and makes her drink the gly as effectively as possible... thoughts?


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Hope I am not making a big mistake ..LOL...


Get really cozy with this feeling because it lingers until you finally see your grass babies 😂


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Chuuurles .. Thanks.. Hope I am not making a big mistake ..LOL...
> 
> Anyhow, I'm planning to Gly next Sunday the 10th or 11th.. I'm thinking of dropping 0.8lb N per k of urea this weekend so that I can give her the deep green send off she deserves and makes her drink the gly as effectively as possible... thoughts?


Sounds good and I like your idea of dropping some fert. Assuming you have some fallowing time worked into the schedule?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Chuuurles .. Thanks.. Hope I am not making a big mistake ..LOL...
> 
> Anyhow, I'm planning to Gly next Sunday the 10th or 11th.. I'm thinking of dropping 0.8lb N per k of urea this weekend so that I can give her the deep green send off she deserves and makes her drink the gly as effectively as possible... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good and I like your idea of dropping some fert. Assuming you have some fallowing time worked into the schedule?
Click to expand...

Yes... will fallow with shallow frequent waterings for about a month..will core aerate last week of July and top dress first week of August. Then seed down when the weather looks best.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I am not making a big mistake ..LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> Get really cozy with this feeling because it lingers until you finally see your grass babies 😂
Click to expand...

I suspect a great deal longer my friend...


----------



## Stuofsci02

The next step in prepping for my Reno is complete. Replaced my older non-wifi rainbird controller with this B-hyve model. I only ever ran my rainbird manually, so I was not using many functions. This b-hyve is inexpensive ($140 cad), but was easy to install (about an hour) and it has a fantastic app. It also has smart watering although I am not using that. The main goal was to be able to control my sprinklers from my phone. My controller location requires me to walk across the Reno area, so that is not ideal. Now I can keep an eye on it from my cameras and water remotely.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

Got the same one....took me a while to figure out the scrolling percentage bar on the bottom...it was set at 200% and couldn't figure out why all the zones were watering twice as long as I had them set for...lol


----------



## Stuofsci02

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Got the same one....took me a while to figure out the scrolling percentage bar on the bottom...it was set at 200% and couldn't figure out why all the zones were watering twice as long as I had them set for...lol


Oh yeah.. the water budget? The rainbird had a similar feature, so I was expecting that is what it does. Rainbird let's you add and subtract in 1% increments and it looks like this on is 10%.. that sucks..


----------



## Stuofsci02

I think I am going to move away from grass and start growing cat mints. Planting them and then doing nothing but watering seems to be working for me. These are 6 weeks old and had two leaves on
them when I planted them. I had to flag them so I would not weed them by mistake.


----------



## M1SF1T

Stuofsci02 said:


> I think I am going to move away from grass and start growing cat mints. Planting them and then doing nothing but watering seems to be working for me. These are 6 weeks old and had two leaves on
> them when I planted them. I had to flag them so I would not weed them by mistake.


Watch out... some mints are super invasive! We have a community garden that someone put mint in and for 10 years I've been digging and pulling mint.

Reminds me of the Vinyl Cafe episode where "Dave" smuggles "Mexican Climbing Mint" back from a Caribbean trip to grow to make mojitos at home and ends up glyphoing much of his neighbourhood in panic by the end...


----------



## Stuofsci02

@M1SF1T .. These are Walkers Low which have sterile seeds. Always something to watch for though!


----------



## M1SF1T

Perfect. I was sure you thought about it, but I guess I'm traumatized from all my years pulling mint at the community garden.


----------



## Stuofsci02

The next tool for my Reno arrived today..


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> The next tool for my Reno arrived today..


Nice... Been looking at that and the Bannerman. Any reasons you went with it over the latter?


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next tool for my Reno arrived today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... Been looking at that and the Bannerman. Any reasons you went with it over the latter?
Click to expand...

@Babameca is going to lend me his…. Nah…. I want a bannerman, but for sand…. This is a fairly cost effective peat and compost spreader. Easy to transport to my folks place too..


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 It's all yours brother, as long as we can find a teleporting device.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 It's all yours brother, as long as we can find a teleporting device.


That is indeed the problem..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Gly is down…. Sent her off with a triple cut at 5/8"…. Looks like nothing happened, but she's done…


----------



## lbb091919

She has no idea what she's in for. Good luck, can't wait to see how the Award looks


----------



## SodFace

R.I.P. will be better than ever after you're done the Reno though.

Fill us in on what the neighbours say!


----------



## Jay20nj

Will be a long year ahead with a lot of ups and downs. Some days i love my reno and some days i hate it. Spring will be the painful part. Gets better from there. Wishing you the best of luck. Is this the first lotm killed?!?!


----------



## Babameca

RIP. It was a LOTM and triple mow is the right salute to give.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jay20nj said:


> Will be a long year ahead with a lot of ups and downs. Some days i love my reno and some days i hate it. Spring will be the painful part. Gets better from there. Wishing you the best of luck. Is this the first lotm killed?!?!


I am sure it has been done before.. @wardconnor did an Everest Reno and his must have been LOTM before he did it.. it's a new chapter…


----------



## Stuofsci02

SodFace said:


> R.I.P. will be better than ever after you're done the Reno though.
> 
> Fill us in on what the neighbours say!


Will do…


----------



## davegravy

RIP

https://youtu.be/PjlXyXPnTXs


----------



## jrubb42

I've been MIA this year and am now just catching up on your journal. Good luck man. Hoping for the best for you. I glyed mine on Friday &#128556;


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> RIP


Thanks Dave. Kinda feels like putting your dog down. After doing doing it I just walked around enjoying it one last time. I am excited to get the new grass planted, but now the work begins..


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> I've been MIA this year and am now just catching up on your journal. Good luck man. Hoping for the best for you. I glyed mine on Friday 😬


Good to see you here again!

I watched your video yesterday just after I had done my gly. BTW I am TurfNerd on YouTube.

So when you said a bunch of circumstances beyond your control, did you mean a bunch of quality seed got delivered to your house?


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been MIA this year and am now just catching up on your journal. Good luck man. Hoping for the best for you. I glyed mine on Friday 😬
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you here again!
> 
> I watched your video yesterday just after I had done my gly. BTW I am TurfNerd on YouTube.
> 
> So when you said a bunch of circumstances beyond your control, did you mean a bunch of quality seed got delivered to your house?
Click to expand...

This makes so much more sense. I'm like, man, a lot of people are doing Award monos this year. Haha.

The circumstances were inconsistent color throughout the lawn and fungus issues every year. Things I couldn't really "control". Why did you land on Award? I'm curious.


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been MIA this year and am now just catching up on your journal. Good luck man. Hoping for the best for you. I glyed mine on Friday 😬
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you here again!
> 
> I watched your video yesterday just after I had done my gly. BTW I am TurfNerd on YouTube.
> 
> So when you said a bunch of circumstances beyond your control, did you mean a bunch of quality seed got delivered to your house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This makes so much more sense. I'm like, man, a lot of people are doing Award monos this year. Haha.
> 
> The circumstances were inconsistent color throughout the lawn and fungus issues every year. Things I couldn't really "control". Why did you land on Award? I'm curious.
Click to expand...

I guess my circumstances were out of my control too.. :lol….

I went with a blend of Award, Beyond and Nuglade originally, but they did not have that blend anymore and sent me Nuglade Jackpot and Blitz. So that was not going to work, so I decided on straight Award. I get full sun and so shade tolerance was not a factor. Heat tolerance, close mowing, dark green fine blade is what sold me. Connor has Everest cornered, there is a ton of Manama and Bewitched, so I decided to be a little different.

The NTEP for MI was good and I think that climate is similar to mine..


----------



## Babameca

Oh damm! You got the wide blade one then! :lol: The only one that refuses to die and repopulates my weak spots.
@jrubb42 c'mon man, stop torturing us on YT. What goes down???


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you here again!
> 
> I watched your video yesterday just after I had done my gly. BTW I am TurfNerd on YouTube.
> 
> So when you said a bunch of circumstances beyond your control, did you mean a bunch of quality seed got delivered to your house?
> 
> 
> 
> This makes so much more sense. I'm like, man, a lot of people are doing Award monos this year. Haha.
> 
> The circumstances were inconsistent color throughout the lawn and fungus issues every year. Things I couldn't really "control". Why did you land on Award? I'm curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess my circumstances were out of my control too.. :lol….
> 
> I went with a blend of Award, Beyond and Nuglade originally, but they did not have that blend anymore and sent me Nuglade Jackpot and Blitz. So that was not going to work, so I decided on straight Award. I get full sun and so shade tolerance was not a factor. Heat tolerance, close mowing, dark green fine blade is what sold me. Connor has Everest cornered, there is a ton of Manama and Bewitched, so I decided to be a little different.
> 
> The NTEP for MI was good and I think that climate is similar to mine..
Click to expand...

That's why I told my wife it was "out of my control" :lol:

I definitely can respect your decision to do something different. Looks like a good choice for your full sun and area. I actually started looking into the cultivar "Legend" recently. Kind of wish I didn't already buy seed. It's the dark green cultivar in the renowned "365ss" blend.

@Babameca I'm going with Everest, Mazama, and Bluebank. I can't hang with the big guns doing all these monos. Haha. The color is VERY similar between the 3.

Stu, what's your anxiety level going into a mono instead of a blend? Feeling anything or totally comfortable with it?


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

Damn...after that glypho app your lawn looks great...mayby I should do some glypho treatments on my lawn to get it looking as good as yours... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davegravy

I remember my neighbor came over to offer condolences on my lawn when it started to yellow. She thought it died because I cut it too short. From her chuckle response she legit thought I was joking when I said it was intentional and I did it because I wanted a new lawn.

Will be interesting to see what people in your area have to say about it.


----------



## BBLOCK

davegravy said:


> I remember my neighbor came over to offer condolences on my lawn when it started to yellow. She thought it died because I cut it too short. From her chuckle response she legit thought I was joking when I said it was intentional and I did it because I wanted a new lawn.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what people in your area have to say about it.


It's funny bc to me it seems normal now. Want a new lawn? Kill the old one... Lol

Not too many people think like us tho


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Oh damm! You got the wide blade one then! :lol: The only one that refuses to die and repopulates my weak spots.
> @jrubb42 c'mon man, stop torturing us on YT. What goes down???


Don't tell me that.... I think you just have some K-31 in your yard.. Time for a reno...


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my neighbor came over to offer condolences on my lawn when it started to yellow. She thought it died because I cut it too short. From her chuckle response she legit thought I was joking when I said it was intentional and I did it because I wanted a new lawn.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what people in your area have to say about it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny bc to me it seems normal now. Want a new lawn? Kill the old one... Lol
> 
> Not too many people think like us tho
Click to expand...

I try to explain to people that you can work you *** of for years and not get what you want... Or you reno and solve the problem in one shot.... Rip off that band-aid.... Painful but short lived...


----------



## Vtx531

Stuofsci02 said:


> I try to explain to people that you can work you @ss of for years and not get what you want... Or you reno and solve the problem in one shot.... Rip off that band-aid.... Painful but short lived...


I've not done a reno but I can relate 100%


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Stu, what's your anxiety level going into a mono instead of a blend? Feeling anything or totally comfortable with it?


Pretty low... It's only grass after all and I don't have a youtube channel I need content for... :lol:


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> It's only grass after all


 :nod:

Impressive mind trick 😉


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stu, what's your anxiety level going into a mono instead of a blend? Feeling anything or totally comfortable with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty low... It's only grass after all and I don't have a youtube channel I need content for... :lol:
Click to expand...

lol yah, and whats the scare in mono stand? if a disease comes in and takes it all out, u get to try out a different cultivar! lol :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only grass after all
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> 
> Impressive mind trick 😉
Click to expand...

This is not the KBG monostand you are looking for.....


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stu, what's your anxiety level going into a mono instead of a blend? Feeling anything or totally comfortable with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty low... It's only grass after all and I don't have a youtube channel I need content for... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yah, and whats the scare in mono stand? if a disease comes in and takes it all out, u get to try out a different cultivar! lol :lol:
Click to expand...

 :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Vtx531 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try to explain to people that you can work you @ss of for years and not get what you want... Or you reno and solve the problem in one shot.... Rip off that band-aid.... Painful but short lived...
> 
> 
> 
> I've not done a reno but I can relate 100%
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need to do a reno.... Everyone needs to do it at least once when they are young..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Grass is showing effects from Saturday's massacre…. You can see I did not gly right down in the swale. This was new darker sod last year, and I figured this would be the hardest part to get to grow(sprinkler coverage is not great and rain washes down there). You can see the line I sprayed 👍


----------



## JerseyGreens

This might be too soon but are you considering adding an elite PRG down the road?


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> This might be too soon but are you considering adding an elite PRG down the road?


That is always an option, but I am not making plans for it yet…. Step 1, full KBG coverage..


----------



## JerseyGreens

Stuofsci02 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> This might be too soon but are you considering adding an elite PRG down the road?
> 
> 
> 
> That is always an option, but I am not making plans for it yet…. Step 1, full KBG coverage..
Click to expand...

Love it!!


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Grass is showing effects from Saturday's massacre…. You can see I did not gly right down in the swale. This was new darker sod last year, and I figured this would be the hardest part to get to grow(sprinkler coverage is not great and rain washes down there). You can see the line I sprayed 👍


Wait, so you're not renoing that strip? Not worried about mismatch?


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grass is showing effects from Saturday's massacre…. You can see I did not gly right down in the swale. This was new darker sod last year, and I figured this would be the hardest part to get to grow(sprinkler coverage is not great and rain washes down there). You can see the line I sprayed 👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you're not renoing that strip? Not worried about mismatch?
Click to expand...

Not really.. I will seed into it, but I think the match will be ok..


----------



## Neville Park

As a new comer, this is wild and awesome to see unfold &#127871; &#128515;


----------



## Babameca

3-4 more days and you will see where you may have missed or under spayed. Round 2.
Strip will perfectly blend by the end of this season.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> 3-4 more days and you will see where you may have missed or under spayed. Round 2.
> Strip will perfectly blend by the end of this season.


So far it looks very even.. I like that fact that the grass I don't like look lighter than the good stuff.. I hope this means it will die forever.. Next gly app will be Sunday and then I am travelling out of country for 10 days and hope to come back ready for the next step.


----------



## Stuofsci02

12 x 3.8 cuft bales of peat moss ready to go.


----------



## Stuofsci02

People are starting to rubberneck…


----------



## BBLOCK

"Wow that guy with the nice grass, his lawn is dead"


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> People are starting to rubberneck…


Shame you cut it too short  😛
My condolences..


----------



## SodFace

Oh no how unfortunate...maybe water it more next time...


----------



## davegravy

Well it's one of the nicest dead lanwns I've ever seen &#128514;


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are starting to rubberneck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame you cut it too short  😛
> My condolences..
Click to expand...

Yeah.. I have learned my lesson…


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are starting to rubberneck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame you cut it too short  😛
> My condolences..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. I have learned my lesson…
Click to expand...

If the ministry shows up asking questions: Hooligans... hooligans with backpack sprayers and balaclavas stormed across your lawn late at night. Probably a band of jealous TLFers.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame you cut it too short  😛
> My condolences..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I have learned my lesson…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the ministry shows up asking questions: Hooligans... hooligans with backpack sprayers and balaclavas stormed across your lawn late at night. Probably a band of jealous TLFers.
Click to expand...

It was a hired hit... Lawn Vigilantes...


----------



## rob13psu

:shock: :shock: :shock: I have missed all of this. Good luck with the reno! I have to admit that it was hard to see that lawn dying, but that Award will look great!


----------



## SumBeach35

#GlyStripes


----------



## Stuofsci02

SodFace said:


> Oh no how unfortunate...maybe water it more next time...


So much rain lately.... Can't be that...


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Well it's one of the nicest dead lanwns I've ever seen 😂


I happen to feel the same way... Still looks better than some of the other lawns on my street...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Spot sprayed gly on some of the spots I missed Friday night. Did another blanket app this morning. Going away for ten days so expecting completely dead when I get back. Did a hardcore aerate on the front and single pass on the back. That thing whooped my ***. If there are weed seeds let them grow!

Back is looking great after all the rain and the red thread I had is pretty much pushed out and gone.


----------



## Marzbar

@Stuofsci02 Wow. That's a big job. What will you be topdressing with?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> @Stuofsci02 Wow. That's a big job. What will you be topdressing with?


It's not too bad…. 10,000 sqft give or take…. I'll be top dressing with 60% compost & 40% USGA sand mix…


----------



## BBLOCK

&#128077;&#128513;&#128077;


----------



## lbb091919

Looking good! Will you rake the cores? I aerated today and got my @ss kicked as well. Then got kicked more raking everything up. Only 1800sqft too.


----------



## Stuofsci02

lbb091919 said:


> Looking good! Will you rake the cores? I aerated today and got my @ss kicked as well. Then got kicked more raking everything up. Only 1800sqft too.


I will be away for 10 days so I am going to leave the cores for now and break them up when I get back.

I got 25,000 or so aerated today.. I am beat up..


----------



## lbb091919

Stuofsci02 said:


> lbb091919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! Will you rake the cores? I aerated today and got my @ss kicked as well. Then got kicked more raking everything up. Only 1800sqft too.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be away for 10 days so I am going to leave the cores for now and break them up when I get back.
> 
> I got 25,000 or so aerated today.. I am beat up..
Click to expand...

Wow! I made 6 passes which doesn't even cover half of your square footage. Props to you man.


----------



## Stuofsci02

lbb091919 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lbb091919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! Will you rake the cores? I aerated today and got my @ss kicked as well. Then got kicked more raking everything up. Only 1800sqft too.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be away for 10 days so I am going to leave the cores for now and break them up when I get back.
> 
> I got 25,000 or so aerated today.. I am beat up..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I made 6 passes which doesn't even cover half of your square footage. Props to you man.
Click to expand...

I double passed the front + sides 10k and single passed the back 15k.. too much work for one man to do more lol.. hope it's enough..


----------



## Babameca

Awesome. But your grass is far from dead...yet . Have safe travels!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Awesome. But your grass is far from dead...yet . Have safe travels!


That's what the spot spray and 2n pass was for…. Will do one more before leveling


----------



## Mondeh6

@Stuofsci02 how did you determine how much peat moss bales you need for your reno? I have a 12,055 sq feet space I am looking to reno this fall.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Mondeh6 said:


> @Stuofsci02 how did you determine how much peat moss bales you need for your reno? I have a 12,055 sq feet space I am looking to reno this fall.


I seem to recall from previous renos that I used about 5 cuft of compressed bale per 1000k. Peat moss expands by a factor of two.. So that would be 10 cuft of uncompressed material. That allows it to be put down at about 1/8" thick coverage.


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Mondeh6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 how did you determine how much peat moss bales you need for your reno? I have a 12,055 sq feet space I am looking to reno this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to recall from previous renos that I used about 5 cuft of compressed bale per 1000k. Peat moss expands by a factor of two.. So that would be 10 cuft of uncompressed material. That allows it to be put down at about 1/8" thick coverage.
Click to expand...

Can't tell you what's optimal but I used 12 bales across about 3ksqft. I get the sense from others this was a bit thick but I think my germination rate was excellent.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=310551#p310551


----------



## Stuofsci02

Back from my 2 weeks business trip. Yard is dead dead.. let the fun begin.

12 Yards of 60% compost 40% USGA sand delivered at 9 am this morning. I am really happy with the quality of this stuff. No stones, wood chips etc. Very clean and easy to shovel and spread. Raised some sprinkler heads before getting to work.

Used my new lawn level to put a rough grade on it. That thing works great. Got about 15% done before the rain came in and ended the work. Planning seed down later this coming week.


----------



## Babameca

Looks awesome! So crispy ....dead! And this USGA mix, I am sure you read somewhere about it :lol:
This a great mix to work it I am sure. Just watch Ryan's latest video... Here it goes the most exciting part!!!


----------



## Marzbar

@Stuofsci02 This is cool to watch. If I lived near you I'd come and help. Did you dethatch before aerating?


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca This stuff is great. 56 bucks a yard but very worth it…. It's about to get real!

@Marzbar .. no I did not dethatch. With adding the compost mix on top and peat moss after, I should get good seed to soil contact. I want the old grass to hold everything in place.


----------



## Liquidstone

Looks like some really good quality stuff. I'm jealous.


----------



## situman

Very exciting. Would you give pregermination a try? It works great and getminate is 3 days once it goes on the yard.


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> Very exciting. Would you give pregermination a try? It works great and getminate is 3 days once it goes on the yard.


I thought about it, but I have nothing to spread it with, and don't want to screw it up..


----------



## BBLOCK

Rain day or work day today


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Rain day or work day today


Only had one hour without rain, so not a lot of progress…


----------



## Chuuurles

Look great Stu, It's hard to get anything done with all this weather!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Look great Stu, It's hard to get anything done with all this weather!


Yeah,. Cleared up for an hour or so tonight, so back at it. I think I am 1/3rd done. Lol.


----------



## BBLOCK

@Stuofsci02 what's the neighborhood feedback been like lol


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> @Stuofsci02 what's the neighborhood feedback been like lol


Lots of people walking by asking questions. People drive by and point too, even when I am standing right there.. LOL... When I was a kid I was taught it was rude to point in other's direction...


----------



## Stuofsci02

More progress.. half done


----------



## JBC-1

Stuofsci02 said:


> More progress.. half done


Looking great so far. Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## davegravy

Looking great! :thumbsup:

Can't wait for grass babies


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Looking great! :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait for grass babies


Soon I hope…..

Any bets on when I'll keel over. There was a turkey vulture circling today…


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great! :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait for grass babies
> 
> 
> 
> Soon I hope…..
> 
> Any bets on when I'll keel over. There was a turkey vulture circling today…
Click to expand...

Probably right after a massive downpour that washes all your grass seed away😛.

J/k, fingers crossed weather plays out well. Looks like clear skies for a while.


----------



## uts

Very nice. I'm assuming there is no need to fallow this? Asking this because I ordered a "root zone mix" which is 50% USGA sand, 20%soil, 20%compost and 10%peat. The 20% soil is what bothers me a bit but considering this golf standard I'm assuming it should be okay? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Stuofsci02

uts said:


> Very nice. I'm assuming there is no need to fallow this? Asking this because I ordered a "root zone mix" which is 50% USGA sand, 20%soil, 20%compost and 10%peat. The 20% soil is what bothers me a bit but considering this golf standard I'm assuming it should be okay? What are your thoughts?


Yes this was the idea to go with the compost/sand combo. It is only going to have a few days before seed down, so if there is something in there I am likely going to need to deal with it. Hoping the tenacity will keep me covered.


----------



## Chuuurles

who is your soil supplier ?

Edit- lol nm its on the truck!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got all but 2.5 yards spread this morning. This afternoon I added a sprinkler head and moved a couple of others.


----------



## jrubb42

Looking good man! The prep before seed down is no joke. I can barely walk right now :lol;

You're going to be extremely happy you put in that irrigation head now. It's like a new Xmas toy once you have it. Haha. When's seed down?


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Looking good man! The prep before seed down is no joke. I can barely walk right now :lol;
> 
> You're going to be extremely happy you put in that irrigation head now. It's like a new Xmas toy once you have it. Haha. When's seed down?


You're not kidding. Spreading 12 yards solo by hand is a bit of work.

I've needed that head there for the last few years. Better to get it in now. I need to give the seed every chance I can.

I should be putting seed down on Friday or Saturday. How about you?


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Lookin good! Just curious, how do you decide between adding topsoil or compost for a reno?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Lookin good! Just curious, how do you decide between adding topsoil or compost for a reno?


I don't think I would ever add topsoil personally. To much risk to get other problems (grassy weeds etc.) since you don't know what is in the soil. At least with compost the weed seeds should be mostly killed by the composting process and the USGA sand is clean. I expect over the years the 60% compost in my mix will decompose and leave the sand. So my levelling will start to deteriorate and I will need to add more sand.. But for seeding I preferred to compost sand mix, so straight sand..


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good! Just curious, how do you decide between adding topsoil or compost for a reno?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would ever add topsoil personally. To much risk to get other problems (grassy weeds etc.) since you don't know what is in the soil. At least with compost the weed seeds should be mostly killed by the composting process and the USGA sand is clean. I expect over the years the 60% compost in my mix will decompose and leave the sand. So my levelling will start to deteriorate and I will need to add more sand.. But for seeding I preferred to compost sand mix, so straight sand..
Click to expand...

I used topsoil and maybe got lucky, or maybe killed all the bad stuff through fallowing, but so far I've had no major issues with grassy weeds.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good! Just curious, how do you decide between adding topsoil or compost for a reno?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would ever add topsoil personally. To much risk to get other problems (grassy weeds etc.) since you don't know what is in the soil. At least with compost the weed seeds should be mostly killed by the composting process and the USGA sand is clean. I expect over the years the 60% compost in my mix will decompose and leave the sand. So my levelling will start to deteriorate and I will need to add more sand.. But for seeding I preferred to compost sand mix, so straight sand..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used topsoil and maybe got lucky, or maybe killed all the bad stuff through fallowing, but so far I've had no major issues with grassy weeds.
Click to expand...

Yes, you can of course Fallow out the bad if you have a few weeks or so....


----------



## BBLOCK

Have no fear I only have 330 yards of top Soil down. Nothing to worry about lol


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Oh okay. Very useful information. In a few years I want to reno my entire front, maybe change the grass type in the back as well. I'll be following along in the lawn journals before I attempt it full scale.


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man! The prep before seed down is no joke. I can barely walk right now :lol;
> 
> You're going to be extremely happy you put in that irrigation head now. It's like a new Xmas toy once you have it. Haha. When's seed down?
> 
> 
> 
> You're not kidding. Spreading 12 yards solo by hand is a bit of work.
> 
> I've needed that head there for the last few years. Better to get it in now. I need to give the seed every chance I can.
> 
> I should be putting seed down on Friday or Saturday. How about you?
Click to expand...

I put mine down Sunday. Waiting for germination any day now! Couldn't pull the trigger on the monostand like you big shots around here. Haha.

Took me two full days to prepare seed bed and get it down. I ended up using Futerra Netless Blankets on all 6,000 sq ft as my cover. That was a ton of work.


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man! The prep before seed down is no joke. I can barely walk right now :lol;
> 
> You're going to be extremely happy you put in that irrigation head now. It's like a new Xmas toy once you have it. Haha. When's seed down?
> 
> 
> 
> You're not kidding. Spreading 12 yards solo by hand is a bit of work.
> 
> I've needed that head there for the last few years. Better to get it in now. I need to give the seed every chance I can.
> 
> I should be putting seed down on Friday or Saturday. How about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put mine down Sunday. Waiting for germination any day now! Couldn't pull the trigger on the monostand like you big shots around here. Haha.
> 
> Took me two full days to prepare seed bed and get it down. I ended up using Futerra Netless Blankets on all 6,000 sq ft as my cover. That was a ton of work.
Click to expand...

Wow.. you have it down already.. that is awesome. I assume with the blankets that you don't need peatmoss etc. What cultivars did you end up doing?


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not kidding. Spreading 12 yards solo by hand is a bit of work.
> 
> I've needed that head there for the last few years. Better to get it in now. I need to give the seed every chance I can.
> 
> I should be putting seed down on Friday or Saturday. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> I put mine down Sunday. Waiting for germination any day now! Couldn't pull the trigger on the monostand like you big shots around here. Haha.
> 
> Took me two full days to prepare seed bed and get it down. I ended up using Futerra Netless Blankets on all 6,000 sq ft as my cover. That was a ton of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.. you have it down already.. that is awesome. I assume with the blankets that you don't need peatmoss etc. What cultivars did you end up doing?
Click to expand...

Nope. Zero peat moss. Deciding when/if to take the blankets up is a whole new world of decision making. We'll see what happens with weather.

I actually found a couple spots of germination today. Only a blade here and there though. But it's happening!

I went with Mazama, Everest, and Bluebank.

Wanted to switch out Bluebank at the last minute but didn't have enough time. Was going to go with a cultivar called Legend but oh well. We'll see what happens. I think we're both ready to fast forward a couple months at this point!


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put mine down Sunday. Waiting for germination any day now! Couldn't pull the trigger on the monostand like you big shots around here. Haha.
> 
> Took me two full days to prepare seed bed and get it down. I ended up using Futerra Netless Blankets on all 6,000 sq ft as my cover. That was a ton of work.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. you have it down already.. that is awesome. I assume with the blankets that you don't need peatmoss etc. What cultivars did you end up doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Zero peat moss. Deciding when/if to take the blankets up is a whole new world of decision making. We'll see what happens with weather.
> 
> I actually found a couple spots of germination today. Only a blade here and there though. But it's happening!
> 
> I went with Mazama, Everest, and Bluebank.
> 
> Wanted to switch out Bluebank at the last minute but didn't have enough time. Was going to go with a cultivar called Legend but oh well. We'll see what happens. I think we're both ready to fast forward a couple months at this point!
Click to expand...

When you said you didn't have the guts to go for a monostand I assumed you had prg in there. If you went with three kbgs then IMO you went for it.

I am ready for seed down. I could almost do it tonight, but I'm beat up..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Finished the 12 yards.. amazingly it was the exact right amount.


----------



## BBLOCK

So I noticed u nuked the neighbours side?

U seeding for them too?


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> So I noticed u nuked the neighbours side?
> 
> U seeding for them too?


Yeah, I smoked out 1,000 sqft at their request. There was a ton of bent grass in there and they like a good stand of turf.. they are seeding tomorrow also, but with the Scott 50/50 kbg prg mix to match the rest of their grass. It is the same stuff I used in my playground Reno and I was pleasantly surprised..


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I noticed u nuked the neighbours side?
> 
> U seeding for them too?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I smoked out 1,000 sqft at their request. There was a ton of bent grass in there and they like a good stand of turf.. they are seeding tomorrow also, but with the Scott 50/50 kbg prg mix to match the rest of their grass. It is the same stuff I used in my playground Reno and I was pleasantly surprised..
Click to expand...

Well that's awesome when your property line neighbour also likes to have nice grass! Less to worry about!

Gotta wonder how they get bent grass in there...? Have you had any problems w bent?

Also has anyone said anything to you about the nuking?

@Babameca the only poor chap to be ratted on lol

Can u still buy RU from any of the stores in the watered down version or is that completely gone from ON now

Haven't tried, they use to have it in the cages


----------



## Babameca

Looks ready! 
@BBLOCK That was not fun, nor expected. Something US members will never get, and we will never be credit it for...smuggling :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I noticed u nuked the neighbours side?
> 
> U seeding for them too?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I smoked out 1,000 sqft at their request. There was a ton of bent grass in there and they like a good stand of turf.. they are seeding tomorrow also, but with the Scott 50/50 kbg prg mix to match the rest of their grass. It is the same stuff I used in my playground Reno and I was pleasantly surprised..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's awesome when your property line neighbour also likes to have nice grass! Less to worry about!
> 
> Gotta wonder how they get bent grass in there...? Have you had any problems w bent?
> 
> Also has anyone said anything to you about the nuking?
> 
> @Babameca the only poor chap to be ratted on lol
> 
> Can u still buy RU from any of the stores in the watered down version or is that completely gone from ON now
> 
> Haven't tried, they use to have it in the cages
Click to expand...

Yeah I had a couple of patches of bent. That stuff seems to find its way in everywhere around here..

Many people stopped to ask about the nuke job, but no issues.

Not sure about RU. I bought a huge jug from Manitoba a few years back..


----------



## Marzbar

If you can still buy the stuff from a cage in the store (Ontario), then what's the issue with using it to nuke your lawn? I don't get it!


----------



## Babameca

Marzbar said:


> If you can still buy the stuff from a cage in the store (Ontario), then what's the issue with using it to nuke your lawn? I don't get it!


Possessing and using are 2 different things. In my 'city' glypho is banned for use. City rules.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can still buy the stuff from a cage in the store (Ontario), then what's the issue with using it to nuke your lawn? I don't get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Possessing and using are 2 different things. In my 'city' glypho is banned for use. City rules.
Click to expand...

The watered down stuff is very expensive for what you get also. Much more affordable to buy concentrate if you can find it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Alright…. I'm done!!!

Seed down this morning, then rolled, then tenacity, then 14 bales of peat-moss spread, then rolled again. No sooner did I finish and it started raining. It is coming down medium, so hopefully no washouts.

I will say that Landzie spreader was worth every penny. I was able to do 4,000 sqft per hour…

Start the germination clock…. Woot!


----------



## davegravy

I don't miss feeling broken, but cracking that beer when it's all done and you get to just sit back and wait for babies... that's what it's all about &#128521;

Great work!


----------



## BBLOCK

Gratz stu, u worked ur azz off this past week!

I am not using peat bc I have way too much area so pray for me. But that spreader looks awesome and what a beautiful peat job.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> I don't miss feeling broken, but cracking that beer when it's all done and you get to just sit back and wait for babies... that's what it's all about 😉
> 
> Great work!


Yes Indeed... I love the tired and worked feeling.. Now I start the waiting/flashlight game. Probably won't see anything until next Sunday is my guess.

The work isn't over yet unfortunately. Now I am off to do 6,500 sqft over at my parents. Tomorrow is dethatch day... Then 3 yards of sand levelling and then seed down next weekend... That one is a TTTF/KBG yard...


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Gratz stu, u worked ur azz off this past week!
> 
> I am not using peat bc I have way too much area so pray for me. But that spreader looks awesome and what a beautiful peat job.


I was a one man wrecking crew.. Or maybe one wrecked man.... It is done and that is a huge weight off my shoulders.

You should be fine without the peat.. I did my back yard three years ago. Half with peat and half without. There was no noticeable difference.. I do have irrigation though.. Might be different without.

That peat spreader has my full endorsement... It was so easy and not the messy job it normally is.. Did the whole 10,000 sqft is 2.5 hours...


----------



## rob13psu

Nice work man! I have been having major doubts about doing 4,000 sq ft next year, but I think you have given me a real boost to get off my butt and just do it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

rob13psu said:


> Nice work man! I have been having major doubts about doing 4,000 sq ft next year, but I think you have given me a real boost to get off my butt and just do it.


I think you'd nail it no problem. The biggest challenges are the ones you can't control, so as long as you know that going in...


----------



## Babameca

Tik Tok. Jesse (@jrubb42 ) had the babies in 4 days...let's beat this. The Canuck Team!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Tik Tok. Jesse (@jrubb42 ) had the babies in 4 days...let's beat this. The Canuck Team!


I wouldn't hold my breath. I am thinking it will be 8 days. I saw @jrubb42 post in gmans thread that he only has a but if germination yesterday which would be day 6.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Looks ready!
> @BBLOCK That was not fun, nor expected. Something US members will never get, and we will never be credit it for...smuggling :lol:


It's sad that you have to be a criminal to have a nice lawn in Canada.


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tik Tok. Jesse (@jrubb42 ) had the babies in 4 days...let's beat this. The Canuck Team!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath. I am thinking it will be 8 days. I saw @jrubb42 post in gmans thread that he only has a but if germination yesterday which would be day 6.
Click to expand...

I had germination on day 5 but I had to look really hard to find it. Came home to this tonight over the weekend. Day 7. Was not expecting this much green fuzz!


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tik Tok. Jesse (@jrubb42 ) had the babies in 4 days...let's beat this. The Canuck Team!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath. I am thinking it will be 8 days. I saw @jrubb42 post in gmans thread that he only has a but if germination yesterday which would be day 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had germination on day 5 but I had to look really hard to find it. Came home to this tonight over the weekend. Day 7. Was not expecting this much green fuzz!
Click to expand...

That looks great. Right through the cover?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Everything is going well. I have been able to keep everything properly moist for the first 2 days. Might get some thunderstorms tomorrow…. Hopefully no washouts..


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> Everything is going well. I have been able to keep everything properly moist for the first 2 days. Might get some thunderstorms tomorrow…. Hopefully no washouts..


Good luck with the storms man. Hoping for the best for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## Bob Loblawn

Congrats on getting everything down. Hopefully you're not too sore! Although if you're reno'ing your parents yard, i hope you stocked up on some Advil- ha. Only a true lover of lawns would attempt more than one reno in a year!! Best of luck with the weather and hoping for some fast germination!


----------



## lbb091919

I can't get over how perfect that peat spreader puts it down. Hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## Liquidstone

lbb091919 said:


> I can't get over how perfect that peat spreader puts it down. Hope the weather cooperates!


Man, no kidding. I've looked at renting one and can't find them anywhere. Here I am with 3.5k sq ft and wishing I had one! With 10k or however much Stu is doing, it's a necessity no doubt.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Bob Loblawn said:


> Congrats on getting everything down. Hopefully you're not too sore! Although if you're reno'ing your parents yard, i hope you stocked up on some Advil- ha. Only a true lover of lawns would attempt more than one reno in a year!! Best of luck with the weather and hoping for some fast germination!


Thanks! Let's just say I am glad to be done. My folks Reno is very different than mine. On Sunday I dethatched three yards of dead grass out. It all needed to be raked and removed by hand. It was a huge job. Now it is on to sand levelling 3 yards although my brother is providing most of the labor for that. Seed down this weekend..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Liquidstone said:


> lbb091919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get over how perfect that peat spreader puts it down. Hope the weather cooperates!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, no kidding. I've looked at renting one and can't find them anywhere. Here I am with 3.5k sq ft and wishing I had one! With 10k or however much Stu is doing, it's a necessity no doubt.
Click to expand...

It is worth owning one IMO. Very versatile….


----------



## Jeff_MI84

The peat moss spreader, when rolling, does just the right thickness come out or do you need to be careful?


----------



## Chuuurles

For a second I thought I found you on Kijiji subsidizing that fancy spreader lol



Everything is looking awesome over there, can't wait to watch the progress!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Jeff_MI84 said:


> The peat moss spreader, when rolling, does just the right thickness come out or do you need to be careful?


The amount that came out in my photos seemed to come out regardless of speed I walked etc. It seems to be the perfect amount IMO... Where 3.8 cuft bale covers about 750 sqft. So about 1/8" thick...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> For a second I thought I found you on Kijiji subsidizing that fancy spreader lol
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is looking awesome over there, can't wait to watch the progress!


Hmm.. This is interesting... I thought about doing this, but not worth the trouble for me...

I would have rented it from this guy though...


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Oh ok.


----------



## Chuuurles

Yea I think I will rent from him if it's available when I need it. Bit of a trek but worth it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Yea I think I will rent from him if it's available when I need it. Bit of a trek but worth it.


If you don't mind driving 20 min further you can borrow mine for free...


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think I will rent from him if it's available when I need it. Bit of a trek but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind driving 20 min further you can borrow mine for free...
Click to expand...

and it doesn't need to be back by 5pm lol


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think I will rent from him if it's available when I need it. Bit of a trek but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind driving 20 min further you can borrow mine for free...
Click to expand...

Ooo thanks for the offer, will keep it in mind !


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think I will rent from him if it's available when I need it. Bit of a trek but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind driving 20 min further you can borrow mine for free...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it doesn't need to be back by 5pm lol
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## Marzbar

@Stuofsci02 When top dressing with compost/sand mix, how did you figure out how much was needed? I'm doing a small 1k sq ft reno ( first time reno). I'm thinking I will buy separate bags of compost and sand and mix it myself. Thanks for the interesting journal.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> @Stuofsci02 When top dressing with compost/sand mix, how did you figure out how much was needed? I'm doing a small 1k sq ft reno ( first time reno). I'm thinking I will buy separate bags of compost and sand and mix it myself. Thanks for the interesting journal.


It depends on what you are trying to do. If it is just a top dress then 1/4" is probably good. 1/4" is 1/48th of a foot. So for every 1000 sqft you need 1000/48 cuft which is approximately 21 cuft. Since a yard is around 27 cuft you need about 0.8 yard per 1000. A lot of folks including myself just round this up to a yard, since you will have low spots, etc a you always will use more than you think..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Still no germination at day 4, although I was not expecting any. My next door neighbor who seeded same time as me has germination, but they had 50% perennial rye in their mix, so I assume that is what I am seeing. They put down prodiamine at the 6 month rate, and so we aerated and put down compost to get germination, so I was very happy to see that it is coming in.


----------



## briguy_78

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think I will rent from him if it's available when I need it. Bit of a trek but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind driving 20 min further you can borrow mine for free...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo thanks for the offer, will keep it in mind !
Click to expand...

I also have one you are welcome to borrow - 407/Durham York


----------



## situman

My test bowl Award took about 8 days to germinate.


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> My test bowl Award took about 8 days to germinate.


Thanks.. That's great information. That was exactly what I was expecting... So this Sunday


----------



## BBLOCK

where's the pics of the wet dirt, so we can make sure you're keeping it nice and moist


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> where's the pics of the wet dirt, so we can make sure you're keeping it nice and moist


I can do better…. Grass babies! Day 5 Award KBG


----------



## Chuuurles

Congrats Stu!


----------



## rob13psu

Wooooooo!! Congrats!


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the pics of the wet dirt, so we can make sure you're keeping it nice and moist
> 
> 
> 
> I can do better…. Grass babies! Day 5 Award KBG
Click to expand...

must of been the peat spreader


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Chuuurles @rob13psu

Thank you gents…. After 5 long days it's nice to see some action.


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the pics of the wet dirt, so we can make sure you're keeping it nice and moist
> 
> 
> 
> I can do better…. Grass babies! Day 5 Award KBG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must of been the peat spreader
Click to expand...

Yep…. Must have been.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

You sure those aren't perennial ryegrass? No I'm just kidding. Looks good. Soon will get that green hue across the hole lawn.


----------



## lbb091919

Congrats! Day 5 wow!


----------



## davegravy

Woohoo, every day gets better from here!

Before long you'll be tip toeing across it to peek at this or that.


----------



## Bob Loblawn

Yessss congrats on the grass!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Very nice.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> You sure those aren't perennial ryegrass? No I'm just kidding. Looks good. Soon will get that green hue across the hole lawn.


If they are they are late to the party.. my neighbours 5 day old prg is already 1" tall…. That stuff is unreal..


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Woohoo, every day gets better from here!
> 
> Before long you'll be tip toeing across it to peek at this or that.


It feels a lot more real now…. I am impatient, so seeing this today feeds into my excitement..


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure those aren't perennial ryegrass? No I'm just kidding. Looks good. Soon will get that green hue across the hole lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are they are late to the party.. my neighbours 5 day old prg is already 1" tall…. That stuff is unreal..
Click to expand...

So tempting....


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure those aren't perennial ryegrass? No I'm just kidding. Looks good. Soon will get that green hue across the hole lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are they are late to the party.. my neighbours 5 day old prg is already 1" tall…. That stuff is unreal..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tempting....
Click to expand...

You really need to witness the magic that is KBG self - repairing 😛


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure those aren't perennial ryegrass? No I'm just kidding. Looks good. Soon will get that green hue across the hole lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are they are late to the party.. my neighbours 5 day old prg is already 1" tall…. That stuff is unreal..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tempting....
Click to expand...

I did Champion GQ last year and did a test cup. If I recall correctly I had 1/2" grass in 72 hours. And that was with the cup in my airconditioned house...

A couple of years back LOTM was won by a guy who overseeded his bermuda with PRG just 24 days prior....


----------



## Marzbar

Looking good @Stuofsci02 . What is your watering schedule? Did you get any torrential rains your way?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> Looking good @Stuofsci02 . What is your watering schedule? Did you get any torrential rains your way?


I am watering 6x per day for 5 min per zone...

I have noticed the best germination in nearest the heads which get wetter...

We have had some rain.. Nothing horrible.. I have one little washout area I will fix later if needed..


----------



## SeanBB

More pics please &#128077;


----------



## Stuofsci02

SeanBB said:


> More pics please 👍


Day 6 after seed down. 1DAG


----------



## SeanBB

Oh la la....here comes the green haze. Thanks! ❤


----------



## Stuofsci02

SeanBB said:


> Oh la la....here comes the green haze. Thanks! ❤


Yes.. So much progress today. Yesterday I needed a microscope. Today I can see it from 50ft away. Can't wait to see it tomorrow.. thanks for checking it out!


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> SeanBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh la la....here comes the green haze. Thanks! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. So much progress today. Yesterday I needed a microscope. Today I can see it from 50ft away. Can't wait to see it tomorrow.. thanks for checking it out!
Click to expand...

Congrats Stu! The waiting gets harder from here in out. Trust me! It was almost easier for me with no grass. Now you get to sweat every thin spot that seems to show up (and then babies pop up a few days later)


----------



## DeepGreenLawn

Stuofsci02 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next tool for my Reno arrived today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... Been looking at that and the Bannerman. Any reasons you went with it over the latter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Babameca is going to lend me his…. Nah…. I want a bannerman, but for sand…. This is a fairly cost effective peat and compost spreader. Easy to transport to my folks place too..
Click to expand...

I just got my landzie this week as well, and was looking at bannerman mini topper with sand drum. The main issue for me is the weight of bannerman.

Checkout this video, it shows landzie with sand


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeanBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh la la....here comes the green haze. Thanks! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. So much progress today. Yesterday I needed a microscope. Today I can see it from 50ft away. Can't wait to see it tomorrow.. thanks for checking it out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats Stu! The waiting gets harder from here in out. Trust me! It was almost easier for me with no grass. Now you get to sweat every thin spot that seems to show up (and then babies pop up a few days later)
Click to expand...

Speaking of which.. When do we get to see some progress?


----------



## Stuofsci02

DeepGreenLawn said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... Been looking at that and the Bannerman. Any reasons you went with it over the latter?
> 
> 
> 
> @Babameca is going to lend me his…. Nah…. I want a bannerman, but for sand…. This is a fairly cost effective peat and compost spreader. Easy to transport to my folks place too..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got my landzie this week as well, and was looking at bannerman mini topper with sand drum. The main issue for me is the weight of bannerman.
> 
> Checkout this video, it shows landzie with sand
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing that... Couldn't understand the discussion, but the video showed it well. I have been wondering how well this would work. Looked like it took some effort to push, but all in all, not too bad...


----------



## DeepGreenLawn

Stuofsci02 said:


> DeepGreenLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Babameca is going to lend me his…. Nah…. I want a bannerman, but for sand…. This is a fairly cost effective peat and compost spreader. Easy to transport to my folks place too..
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my landzie this week as well, and was looking at bannerman mini topper with sand drum. The main issue for me is the weight of bannerman.
> 
> Checkout this video, it shows landzie with sand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sharing that... Couldn't understand the discussion, but the video showed it well. I have been wondering how well this would work. Looked like it took some effort to push, but all in all, not too bad...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was set on bannerman until I found the video out of the blue. Couldn't find an English speaking youtuber doing sand with landzie. Considering the effort to push landzie, I doubt the 70lbs bannerman is feasible with the weight of sand in the hopper.But then bannerman would be way more of a consistent spread….and it's not quite apple to apple factoring in the price of each.

Now I just need an excuse to get bannerman as well at some point


----------



## Stuofsci02

DeepGreenLawn said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeepGreenLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my landzie this week as well, and was looking at bannerman mini topper with sand drum. The main issue for me is the weight of bannerman.
> 
> Checkout this video, it shows landzie with sand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that... Couldn't understand the discussion, but the video showed it well. I have been wondering how well this would work. Looked like it took some effort to push, but all in all, not too bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I was set on bannerman until I found the video out of the blue. Couldn't find an English speaking youtuber doing sand with landzie. Considering the effort to push landzie, I doubt the 70lbs bannerman is feasible with the weight of sand in the hopper.But then bannerman would be way more of a consistent spread….and it's not quite apple to apple factoring in the price of each.
> 
> Now I just need an excuse to get bannerman as well at some point
Click to expand...

@Babameca .. Please provide the excuse.....


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 It is obviously possible to do sand with Landzie, but here are the excuses to have another toy:
Landzie drop rate only depends on sand humidity. Can't control how much you drop.
Landzie is a 2 step job: from pile to cart, from cart to drum. Bannerman is 1 step. It is your cart and spreader. Huge time savings.
Pushing the Bannerman full is an excellent prep for the Canadian football league draft.


----------



## DeepGreenLawn

@Babameca Lol, good one….not sure it will fly with the boss. Between PRS, makita MM4 with some attachments, landzie spreader and chem this year…the budget is burnt. Need a full budget for new tru cut or mclane + goodies from reel rollers next year.

Us Canadian got it hard on the equipment game. Who would think getting the right EP0 grease for PRS is a chore.


----------



## Babameca

@DeepGreenLawn Feel ya bro. I am my own boss so permission to throw a fortune is granted. Also spoiled on the supply chain side with a close friend running everything golf course business.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 It is obviously possible to do sand with Landzie, but here are the excuses to have another toy:
> Landzie drop rate only depends on sand humidity. Can't control how much you drop.
> Landzie is a 2 step job: from pile to cart, from cart to drum. Bannerman is 1 step. It is your cart and spreader. Huge time savings.
> Pushing the Bannerman full is an excellent prep for the Canadian football league draft.


Sold…. Can I tow a bannerman with my tractor?


----------



## Stuofsci02

TTTF + KBG seed down at my parents house. 6,500 sqft done. Covered in peat moss. Start the clock.. That's it for work on Reno's this year. Now we wait and pray..


----------



## Babameca

You parents back yard is lovely!!! Considering the tow...I don't know, but has brushes on both sides and can drop 'the other way around". Probably pushing with the tractor will be better, but also keep in mind in empties in 15m...
My neighbour will work on battery power assist for it.


----------



## Marzbar

Stuofsci02 said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good @Stuofsci02 . What is your watering schedule? Did you get any torrential rains your way?
> 
> 
> 
> I am watering 6x per day for 5 min per zone...
> 
> I have noticed the best germination in nearest the heads which get wetter...
> 
> We have had some rain.. Nothing horrible.. I have one little washout area I will fix later if needed..
Click to expand...

Do you water every 2 hours? What time do you start watering in the morning?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good @Stuofsci02 . What is your watering schedule? Did you get any torrential rains your way?
> 
> 
> 
> I am watering 6x per day for 5 min per zone...
> 
> I have noticed the best germination in nearest the heads which get wetter...
> 
> We have had some rain.. Nothing horrible.. I have one little washout area I will fix later if needed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you water every 2 hours? What time do you start watering in the morning?
Click to expand...

Yup.. I start at 845 am … then 1045 am, 1245, 145, 245, 445, 645.


----------



## Babameca

Holy crap, this is a lot! You can easily skip the overnight ones... none for me from 10pm to 4am. 4 in total per day.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> You parents back yard is lovely!!! Considering the tow...I don't know, but has brushes on both sides and can drop 'the other way around". Probably pushing with the tractor will be better, but also keep in mind in empties in 15m...
> My neighbour will work on battery power assist for it.


Yeah they have some nice mature trees. I remember moving here when I was 4. Completely open yards with no trees.

Empties in 15 m? Holy.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Holy crap, this is a lot! You can easily skip the overnight ones... none for me from 10pm to 4am. 4 in total per day.


These are all day time watering. Nothing from 7pm until 845 am.


----------



## Nismo

Looks great Stu!

Fingers crossed man. I know Ottawa is going back to scorching temps towards the middle to end of next week.

Hopefully the frequent watering will keep your little ones from frying in nearly 40 degree heat.


----------



## DeepGreenLawn

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 It is obviously possible to do sand with Landzie, but here are the excuses to have another toy:
> Landzie drop rate only depends on sand humidity. Can't control how much you drop.
> Landzie is a 2 step job: from pile to cart, from cart to drum. Bannerman is 1 step. It is your cart and spreader. Huge time savings.
> Pushing the Bannerman full is an excellent prep for the Canadian football league draft.
> 
> 
> 
> Sold…. Can I tow a bannerman with my tractor?
Click to expand...

Try this model

https://www.bannermansportsturfmagic.com/products-new/top-dressers/sport-topper-topdresser-btd-10-2/

Or even better, self propelled

https://www.ecolawnapplicator.com/

By the way, I can borrow them from you right?


----------



## Stuofsci02

DeepGreenLawn said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 It is obviously possible to do sand with Landzie, but here are the excuses to have another toy:
> Landzie drop rate only depends on sand humidity. Can't control how much you drop.
> Landzie is a 2 step job: from pile to cart, from cart to drum. Bannerman is 1 step. It is your cart and spreader. Huge time savings.
> Pushing the Bannerman full is an excellent prep for the Canadian football league draft.
> 
> 
> 
> Sold…. Can I tow a bannerman with my tractor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try this model
> 
> https://www.bannermansportsturfmagic.com/products-new/top-dressers/sport-topper-topdresser-btd-10-2/
> 
> Or even better, self propelled
> 
> https://www.ecolawnapplicator.com/
> 
> By the way, I can borrow them from you right?
Click to expand...

Yeah.. I wish.. to much to spend to get around some elbow grease once per year. Thanks for the links though..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Day 8 from seed down. 3 DAG.

Since I wasn't expecting to see anything until today, I think the progress is good. Still lots of areas with minimal or no germination. These are areas that get less sprinkler coverage. I assume this is adding to the germination time.


----------



## DeepGreenLawn

@Stuofsci02 No problem, I just can't picture you pushing the bannerman mini topper around 25K sq ft.

I think @Shindoman has one with regular drum. There's where I caught the bug for this 1K plus machine, and to be fair well made in Canada too. Shop around if you decide to buy the sand drum, as price varies a bit there.

Am sure you know about the larger landzie spreader is towable too.


----------



## Stuofsci02

DeepGreenLawn said:


> @Stuofsci02 No problem, I just can't picture you pushing the bannerman mini topper around 25K sq ft.
> 
> I think @Shindoman has one with regular drum. There's where I caught the bug for this 1K plus machine, and to be fair well made in Canada too. Shop around if you decide to buy the sand drum, as price varies a bit there.
> 
> Am sure you know about the larger landzie spreader is towable too.


Yeah... For sure.... there is also a part for the small landzie to make it towable...


----------



## Bob Loblawn

Looking really good already and just 3 DAG. Fantastic! Can't wait to see progress pics this week, going to really green up.


----------



## Vaikis

here is mine Award 80% + 20% NuGlade after 40 days:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Vaikis said:


> here is mine Award 80% + 20% NuGlade after 40 days:


Wow.. That came in good..

I am still struggling in some areas with germination. I know I am only at day 10 after seed down, but it is a bit concerning. They are the areas my sprinklers do not hit as well so they do not stay as wet. I assume the seed there will eventually sprout.


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Vaikis said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine Award 80% + 20% NuGlade after 40 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. That came in good..
> 
> I am still struggling in some areas with germination. I know I am only at day 10 after seed down, but it is a bit concerning. They are the areas my sprinklers do not hit as well so they do not stay as wet. I assume the seed there will eventually sprout.
Click to expand...

I have one area about 2ftx4ft in a corner where I get absolutely zero sprinkler coverage. It was almost completely bare in Nov and I wrote it off as a lost cause. It's completely full now - the tiny bit of kbg that did germinate spread and filled in during spring and with all the rain this summer. Point is, you don't need a lot of germination to have a full stand one year later.


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> Vaikis said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine Award 80% + 20% NuGlade after 40 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. That came in good..
> 
> I am still struggling in some areas with germination. I know I am only at day 10 after seed down, but it is a bit concerning. They are the areas my sprinklers do not hit as well so they do not stay as wet. I assume the seed there will eventually sprout.
Click to expand...

You're having the opposite germination as I am. My edges are coming in thin but the middle is nice and even. Do you have a theory of why your edges are germinating so well compared to the middle? How many times a day are you irrigating?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 You paid attention to the pic? Award is the wide blade one


----------



## davegravy

Ahh so I guess NuGlade is the small one in my lawn then


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaikis said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine Award 80% + 20% NuGlade after 40 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. That came in good..
> 
> I am still struggling in some areas with germination. I know I am only at day 10 after seed down, but it is a bit concerning. They are the areas my sprinklers do not hit as well so they do not stay as wet. I assume the seed there will eventually sprout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're having the opposite germination as I am. My edges are coming in thin but the middle is nice and even. Do you have a theory of why your edges are germinating so well compared to the middle? How many times a day are you irrigating?
Click to expand...

My center is covered by 360 degree heads so it does not get as much water as the edges which are covered by 90 or 180 degree heads. Anywhere that stays wet all the time germinated very fast.

I am watering 7 of 8 times per day for 6-8 min per zone.


----------



## Babameca

davegravy said:


> Ahh so I guess NuGlade is the small one in my lawn then


 and the Rye. Extremly fine bladed. Not creeping fescue fine, but finest of the bunch. Fescue blade looks round where CSI is still flat.


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. That came in good..
> 
> I am still struggling in some areas with germination. I know I am only at day 10 after seed down, but it is a bit concerning. They are the areas my sprinklers do not hit as well so they do not stay as wet. I assume the seed there will eventually sprout.
> 
> 
> 
> You're having the opposite germination as I am. My edges are coming in thin but the middle is nice and even. Do you have a theory of why your edges are germinating so well compared to the middle? How many times a day are you irrigating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My center is covered by 360 degree heads so it does not get as much water as the edges which are covered by 90 or 180 degree heads. Anywhere that stays wet all the time germinated very fast.
> 
> I am watering 7 of 8 times per day for 6-8 min per zone.
Click to expand...

Wow that's a lot. I started with 5 and stopped my night watering so I'm down to 4. You have a lot more area to cover obviously. Only suggestion I would have is to change to a bigger nozzle on the 360 heads if you're not maxed out already. But I'm sure it will be fine. I still see lots of germination in there. Might just come up a little slower.


----------



## jskierko

Stuofsci02 said:


> My center is covered by 360 degree heads so it does not get as much water as the edges which are covered by 90 or 180 degree heads. Anywhere that stays wet all the time germinated very fast.
> 
> I am watering 7 of 8 times per day for 6-8 min per zone.


I have a similar setup in my reno area. My middle zone is all 360 degree heads. I have that zone running 13 minutes and every other zone 8 minutes. Naturally I decided to kill off 3/4 of my yard without consideration to where my zones cut off. So I have probably 1k sq ft that requires 2 additional zones be triggered each time. Could have programed a manual sprinkler for that area, but just decided to take the easy and expensive way out.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Looking in good shape Stu. This will look par for the course in 10-14 days.

+1 on increasing the nozzles on the 360s and assessing other ones. I have a 90 degree head that has a same size nozzle size as 180s on the that zone. The 90 degree head is putting out water in an area with two very mature trees hence double the water! (I put a smaller gpm nozzle back once the temps cool off...yes I'm crazily swapping nozzles during the growing season haha!)

I learned a ton about my irrigation system during my reno...dry spots...wet areas...uneven coverage, etc.

You and @jrubb42 need to get us early morning germ shots!


----------



## Vaikis

jrubb42 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaikis said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine Award 80% + 20% NuGlade after 40 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. That came in good..
> 
> I am still struggling in some areas with germination. I know I am only at day 10 after seed down, but it is a bit concerning. They are the areas my sprinklers do not hit as well so they do not stay as wet. I assume the seed there will eventually sprout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're having the opposite germination as I am. My edges are coming in thin but the middle is nice and even. Do you have a theory of why your edges are germinating so well compared to the middle? How many times a day are you irrigating?
Click to expand...

Could be that my edges got a little bit more seads because of the spreader.


----------



## situman

Vaikis said:


> here is mine Award 80% + 20% NuGlade after 40 days:


How do you like the AWard so far? From the pics it looks lighter in color.


----------



## situman

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 You paid attention to the pic? Award is the wide blade one


Are the wide blades a bad thing? Does it get super dark? The wider blades might have better drought and heat resistance like fescue.


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 You paid attention to the pic? Award is the wide blade one
> 
> 
> 
> Are the wide blades a bad thing? Does it get super dark? The wider blades might have better drought and heat resistance like fescue.
Click to expand...

It is a running joke between me and a few guys on here that the seed they bought is a wide blade variety. For most a fine blade is preferred..


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 You paid attention to the pic? Award is the wide blade one
> 
> 
> 
> Are the wide blades a bad thing? Does it get super dark? The wider blades might have better drought and heat resistance like fescue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a running joke between me and a few guys on here that the seed they bought is a wide blade variety. For most a fine blade is preferred..
Click to expand...

I miss my KY-31 patches


----------



## Shindoman

DeepGreenLawn said:


> @Stuofsci02 No problem, I just can't picture you pushing the bannerman mini topper around 25K sq ft.
> 
> I think @Shindoman has one with regular drum. There's where I caught the bug for this 1K plus machine, and to be fair well made in Canada too. Shop around if you decide to buy the sand drum, as price varies a bit there.
> 
> Am sure you know about the larger landzie spreader is towable too.


I had the sand drum version. It worked fantastic but it was a bit of a workout. 
Just make sure the sand is not soaking wet. I used to buy my sand a few months before I used it and kept it under a tarp. Now that my lawn is dead level, I've switched to a Lesco Drop Spreader with dry bagged sand for light topdressing but the Bannerman served me well.


----------



## Babameca

situman said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 You paid attention to the pic? Award is the wide blade one
> 
> 
> 
> Are the wide blades a bad thing? Does it get super dark? The wider blades might have better drought and heat resistance like fescue.
Click to expand...

No. My widest blade cultivar is the darkest and the only one surviving a damage I deal with for a 2nd season. It colonized areas where the rest died off. Finer blade grass has arguably a more attractive look.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 You paid attention to the pic? Award is the wide blade one
> 
> 
> 
> Are the wide blades a bad thing? Does it get super dark? The wider blades might have better drought and heat resistance like fescue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. My widest blade cultivar is the darkest and the only one surviving a damage I deal with for a 2nd season. It colonized areas where the rest died off. Finer blade grass has arguably a more attractive look.
Click to expand...

For me the finer blade cultivar is not uniformly distributed. There are pockets of it here and there, and I agree it looks really great where it is, but it is definitely not as robust at germinating and spreading compared to the wider stuff.

I'm not sure it's PRG to be honest, I have plants that have the waxy underside that are relatively wide.


----------



## davegravy

Both pics taken at about the same distance overhead, one area with the finer stuff and the next without. Doesn't really appear patchy unless you get really close up to it like this.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Both pics taken at about the same distance overhead, one area with the finer stuff and the next without. Doesn't really appear patchy unless you get really close up to it like this.


Yeah.. Which one is which is the question ... My back is a mix of KBG, FF and PRG.. I don't find the mix is a problem.. Looks uniform.. Since I will only have one type it will be interesting to see what this looks like..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Here are some pics from this morning which is almost 11 days after seed down. Still a lot more to come up I hope.


----------



## BBLOCK

No one wants to be the guy that killed his nice lawn to have bare ground.... 😂

Go look at last year's kbg mono's for some assurance lol. @JerseyGreens comes to mind


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> No one wants to be the guy that killed his nice lawn to have bare ground.... 😂
> 
> Go look at last year's kbg mono's for some assurance lol. @JerseyGreens comes to mind


I'm not worried. Even when I look at my own past renos which had PRG I was no better off at day 11. Patience is key..


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be the guy that killed his nice lawn to have bare ground.... 😂
> 
> Go look at last year's kbg mono's for some assurance lol. @JerseyGreens comes to mind
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried. Even when I look at my own past renos which had PRG I was no better off at day 11. Patience is key..
Click to expand...

At least you're growing grass 😕

Try waiting for water in every sense lol


----------



## JerseyGreens

:lol: thanks @BBLOCK - taking that as a compliment. 
Stu is looking a lot better than most of the washout reno-ers did last year at 11 days after seed down.

Your getting pretty close to when @g-man told me to go away for a day or two. Best Reno advice ever.


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to be the guy that killed his nice lawn to have bare ground.... 😂
> 
> Go look at last year's kbg mono's for some assurance lol. @JerseyGreens comes to mind
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried. Even when I look at my own past renos which had PRG I was no better off at day 11. Patience is key..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you're growing grass 😕
> 
> Try waiting for water in every sense lol
Click to expand...

Yeah.... Can you get your TTTF Seed down? My parents stuff is already coming up and I seeded it Saturday.


----------



## BBLOCK

It's down. Worked my tail off trying to catch yesterday's rain that never showed


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> :lol: thanks @BBLOCK - taking that as a compliment.
> Stu is looking a lot better than most of the washout reno-ers did last year at 11 days after seed down.
> 
> Your getting pretty close to when @g-man told me to go away for a day or two. Best Reno advice ever.


Well I just left for 7-10 days to New Orleans. Have a project here that requires some attention. Wife is in charge until I return..


----------



## Vaikis

situman said:


> Vaikis said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine Award 80% + 20% NuGlade after 40 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the AWard so far? From the pics it looks lighter in color.
Click to expand...

My kids likes it a lot 
dont expect dark colours on any young KBG. Award is Midnight type, so after some time it will get its color.


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: thanks @BBLOCK - taking that as a compliment.
> Stu is looking a lot better than most of the washout reno-ers did last year at 11 days after seed down.
> 
> Your getting pretty close to when @g-man told me to go away for a day or two. Best Reno advice ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I just left for 7-10 days to New Orleans. Have a project here that requires some attention. Wife is in charge until I return..
Click to expand...

Oh wow, everyone planting grass and just leaving, lol, might be better this way!

As long as all sprinklers keep functioning properly.

Being busy with work will be good for keeping your mind off the slow growing of kbg, you'll have a full lawn in no time.


----------



## Marzbar

@Stuofsci02 I'm fallowing, I mean following, in your footsteps. I will be throwing down Award KBG this weekend. I'm keeping an eye on a possible thunderstorm. How does my prep work look? I know it's not anywhere close to the scope of your reno, but this is my first one.


----------



## Harts

Marzbar said:


> @Stuofsci02 I'm fallowing, I mean following, in your footsteps. I will be throwing down Award KBG this weekend. I'm keeping an eye on a possible thunderstorm. How does my prep work look? I know it's not anywhere close to the scope of your reno, but this is my first one.


Everything looks great. A reno is a reno. It's hard work regardless of square footage. Don't sell your situation short. You're going to be just as on edge as Stu, waiting for the KBG to grow.


----------



## Marzbar

Harts said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 I'm fallowing, I mean following, in your footsteps. I will be throwing down Award KBG this weekend. I'm keeping an eye on a possible thunderstorm. How does my prep work look? I know it's not anywhere close to the scope of your reno, but this is my first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks great. A reno is a reno. It's hard work regardless of square footage. Don't sell your situation short. You're going to be just as on edge as Stu, waiting for the KBG to grow.
Click to expand...

@Harts Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> :lol: thanks @BBLOCK - taking that as a compliment.
> Stu is looking a lot better than most of the washout reno-ers did last year at 11 days after seed down.
> 
> Your getting pretty close to when @g-man told me to go away for a day or two. Best Reno advice ever.


Cheers. I remember your struggles.. and the nurse…lol.. it's all in the past now..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> @Stuofsci02 I'm fallowing, I mean following, in your footsteps. I will be throwing down Award KBG this weekend. I'm keeping an eye on a possible thunderstorm. How does my prep work look? I know it's not anywhere close to the scope of your reno, but this is my first one.


Looks good.. it is hard to tell from the pics, but did you kill everything off?


----------



## jrubb42

JerseyGreens said:


> :lol: thanks @BBLOCK - taking that as a compliment.
> Stu is looking a lot better than most of the washout reno-ers did last year at 11 days after seed down.
> 
> Your getting pretty close to when @g-man told me to go away for a day or two. Best Reno advice ever.


Don't let these guys fool ya. I'm on a 1.5 week vacation and I'm sweating right now way worse than when I was at home... 😂 I should've put down that damn fungicide app!


----------



## jrubb42

Harts said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 I'm fallowing, I mean following, in your footsteps. I will be throwing down Award KBG this weekend. I'm keeping an eye on a possible thunderstorm. How does my prep work look? I know it's not anywhere close to the scope of your reno, but this is my first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks great. A reno is a reno. It's hard work regardless of square footage. Don't sell your situation short. You're going to be just as on edge as Stu, waiting for the KBG to grow.
Click to expand...

This right here is said perfectly. Great insight @Harts


----------



## JerseyGreens

Stuofsci02 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: thanks @BBLOCK - taking that as a compliment.
> Stu is looking a lot better than most of the washout reno-ers did last year at 11 days after seed down.
> 
> Your getting pretty close to when @g-man told me to go away for a day or two. Best Reno advice ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers. I remember your struggles.. and the nurse…lol.. it's all in the past now..
Click to expand...

Indeed. All in the past...hard work always pays off as you are proving...whether mother nature is cooperative is a whole different story on a Reno!

I will say so far the 2021 reno-ers are looking in good shape from a lack of washout perspective.

Most of our journals last year had a lot of these....

----DISCLAIMER THIS IS MY PICTURE NOT STU----



You will succeed!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Thanks @JerseyGreens

Here are pics today 13 days from seeding, courtesy of my wife since I am away another week. So I get the same look as everyone else on here. Looks like I have a few dry spots. The area behind the garage gets shade after 1 pm so it is far behind the rest.


----------



## jskierko

Stuofsci02 said:


>


It's crazy the amount of germination you have next to this sprinkler head. I feel like mine is going to look the exact opposite, as water pools a bit next to my heads and there is visible deflection of the soil away from the heads due to the spray pattern. Regardless, you are chugging right along!


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> Thanks @JerseyGreens
> 
> Here are pics today 13 days from seeding, courtesy of my wife since I am away another week. So I get the same look as everyone else on here. Looks like I have a few dry spots. The area behind the garage gets shade after 1 pm so it is far behind the rest.


Looking much better already man. You're going to be fine in the long run with everything!


----------



## Marzbar

Stuofsci02 said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 I'm fallowing, I mean following, in your footsteps. I will be throwing down Award KBG this weekend. I'm keeping an eye on a possible thunderstorm. How does my prep work look? I know it's not anywhere close to the scope of your reno, but this is my first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.. it is hard to tell from the pics, but did you kill everything off?
Click to expand...

Second round of gly today. Hoping to seed tomorrow or next day.


----------



## Babameca

This is awesome. The moment you think it is all off, and then, just a month later, this explodes, creeps in every direction and fights for life like no other grass type does....or maybe Award is different... :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Thanks @jrubb42 and @Marzbar …. @Babameca It's starting to fill. Some big bald areas though. Seem to be areas of less sprinkler coverage. Hopefully the seed takes there and it is just slow..

Here is this morning at nearly 15 days seed down. About 8 days after widespread germination.


----------



## Babameca

Looks like a success to me. Just make sure the so called bold areas, have SOME germination. If not, throw'r down.


----------



## jskierko

Agree with above. @ken-n-nancy gave me the following advice during my reno last year and it definitely held true: "We had that experience in our 2018 renovation -- we decided to let extremely thin spots (most people would call them bare spots, but they weren't completely bare, there was typically about 1 tiny seedling in each section of about 3" x 3") fill in on their own. By the following June, they were decent (at least when viewed from a distance), and by a year later, you couldn't tell they had ever existed."

I am always hesitant to throw down more seed just because you really have to find a good balance on your irrigation of what is already established vs trying to get new seed to germinate. KBG will do KBG things and it will fill in.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@jskierko @Babameca …

Yeah.. nothing to worry about at this point. For reference here is my play reno from 2 years ago at 13 DSD which was 25% prg…. I think I am not much different right now without the prg.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

WOW...I missed quite a lot in the last month I've been MIA....looking great Stu!!!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@STUDENToftheGAME 
Thanks! It's coming.

Here is 16 days after seed down. Coming along well. I have few problem areas that I might need to take care of when I get home this weekend.


----------



## Babameca

This is solid! And overseeding has always been in the plans... I haven't seen a single reno go just once and done.


----------



## g-man

One and done, and an acre. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=436


----------



## rhart

Looks to be coming in nicely


----------



## jrubb42

When do you get back from your work trip?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> This is solid! And overseeding has always been in the plans... I haven't seen a single reno go just once and done.


I might have to overseed a couple of areas with more award this weekend. We shall see..


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> When do you get back from your work trip?


I'll be back home Friday night.. Been away for a week now.. Will be 10 days total when I get home... Hoping for the best.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> One and done, and an acre. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=436


Yeah.. It could fill in on its own... I have a few spots along the edges that have minimal germination due to low sprinkler coverage.. I'll have to see how it plays out.


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do you get back from your work trip?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back home Friday night.. Been away for a week now.. Will be 10 days total when I get home... Hoping for the best.
Click to expand...

I get back Thursday afternoon. I have a feeling I have a few areas that are going to be similar as to what you're dealing with. That will make 9 days that I have been gone. It's killing me not being there to check it out and adjust the gameplan as necessary.

Blessing and a curse being away it seems like. Germination has improved a lot while you've been away though. All will work out in the end. This is why we planted KBG right? The risk is worth the reward in the end.


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do you get back from your work trip?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back home Friday night.. Been away for a week now.. Will be 10 days total when I get home... Hoping for the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get back Thursday afternoon. I have a feeling I have a few areas that are going to be similar as to what you're dealing with. That will make 9 days that I have been gone. It's killing me not being there to check it out and adjust the gameplan as necessary.
> 
> Blessing and a curse being away it seems like. Germination has improved a lot while you've been away though. All will work out in the end. This is why we planted KBG right? The risk is worth the reward in the end.
Click to expand...

It will all work out in the end.. The prep work was hard. This is the easy part…. It will be worth the wait..

Btw.. here is the above shot which is the least forgiving. Day 17.


----------



## Bob Loblawn

If this is the least forgiving camera shot then I think you're in great shape! While there's more green up in some spots (looks full by the trees!), you can see the green hue everywhere. I think it'll green up and spread really nicely soon.


----------



## Chuuurles

I am jealous of your work trip. I wish I was away right now 

Looks good to me, some areas are thick already.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

I think you need to go buy a drone now


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back home Friday night.. Been away for a week now.. Will be 10 days total when I get home... Hoping for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I get back Thursday afternoon. I have a feeling I have a few areas that are going to be similar as to what you're dealing with. That will make 9 days that I have been gone. It's killing me not being there to check it out and adjust the gameplan as necessary.
> 
> Blessing and a curse being away it seems like. Germination has improved a lot while you've been away though. All will work out in the end. This is why we planted KBG right? The risk is worth the reward in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will all work out in the end.. The prep work was hard. This is the easy part…. It will be worth the wait..
> 
> Btw.. here is the above shot which is the least forgiving. Day 17.
Click to expand...

Wow it's coming in awesome!


----------



## Kmartel

This is coming in good. Nice work.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Kmartel said:


> This is coming in good. Nice work.


Cheers! Yours is looking good too.

I get home later today, and my wife decided I was asking for too many pictures and stopped sending to me earlier this week. So I only have the security camera.

Looks
Like thinks have started to take off. Now at day 20 after seed down.


----------



## Chuuurles

Wow that looks awesome. Those thin areas have really filled in!


----------



## rob13psu

Looking great! It won't be long now before you're mowing and dropping some N.


----------



## u29236

Whats your watering schedule look like?


----------



## BBLOCK

u29236 said:


> Whats your watering schedule look like?


He's posted it a couple pages back


----------



## Stuofsci02

Thanks guys.. finally got back, and I was pleasantly surprised.. 20 days since seed down.

The good:


----------



## Stuofsci02

The bad:

These areas are thin, but should fill in. With no rain for the last 2 weeks and 85-90 degrees areas without enough water have suffered.


----------



## Stuofsci02

The ugly:

These areas might need a touch up, as I don't think they will fill in this year.


----------



## Liquidstone

Looks Great. I would be pleasantly stoked with the more filled in areas! I hope I'm in the same boat come 20 DAG. Nice work.


----------



## lbb091919

Are those the areas where there is more topsoil? Staying too dry or too wet?


----------



## jskierko

That looks awesome Stu. You are probably going to have 95% of those areas at full thickness by the end of the season.


----------



## jrubb42

You're in way good shape. It definitely has turned a corner since your earlier photos.

Question.. is there a reason your irrigation heads aren't exactly on the property line? Seems like everything behind them is not getting any water.


----------



## Stuofsci02

lbb091919 said:


> Are those the areas where there is more topsoil? Staying too dry or too wet?


Yes.. I am not sure why, but these areas are always slow on my Reno's. They eventually fill in fine though.


----------



## Stuofsci02

jskierko said:


> That looks awesome Stu. You are probably going to have 95% of those areas at full thickness by the end of the season.


Yeah, I think I am past the nervous stage and on to the impatient stage. Can't wait to mow again..


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> You're in way good shape. It definitely has turned a corner since your earlier photos.
> 
> Question.. is there a reason your irrigation heads aren't exactly on the property line? Seems like everything behind them is not getting any water.


Thanks.. the heads are actually on my property line. The swale between the properties is about a foot on my neighbours side. When we cut we pretend the swale is the line so it looks right. I have never had an issue since water runs down in the swale, but it has been a problem to keep the seed moist in that area.. I think I'll just need to wait for the kbg to creep in.


----------



## Stuofsci02

New pics. 3 weeks since seeding. Things are picking up steam. Even the thin thin areas have some very small and new germination.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Here is my parents 14 days after seed down TTTF + KBG reno I also did this summer.


----------



## Bob Loblawn

Looking great, only going to get better from here!

Parents house looks like it's ready for a cut


----------



## Stuofsci02

Bob Loblawn said:


> Looking great, only going to get better from here!
> 
> Parents house looks like it's ready for a cut


Thanks, yeah I told them to cut it this week.. that TTTF germinates fast


----------



## u29236

what's you last time for watering. Are you watering on the evening?


----------



## Harts

Looks great. For a good sanity check, go back and check Pete's reno to see his progress around this time.

A few more weeks and it's going to really thicken up especially once you start hammering it with N.


----------



## Stuofsci02

u29236 said:


> what's you last time for watering. Are you watering on the evening?


630 pm..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Looks great. For a good sanity check, go back and check Pete's reno to see his progress around this time.
> 
> A few more weeks and it's going to really thicken up especially once you start hammering it with N.


Yeah I read through Pete's thread. I think I am on a similar path. I think I am coming out of the pout stage now. It is starting to tiller and that is making it appear much thicker. I find the 20-40 days after seed down there is a lot of improvement.


----------



## jwill

This is looking really good. Nice job!


----------



## Stuofsci02

jwill said:


> This is looking really good. Nice job!


Thank you!.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Dropped 3 lb per k of 16-16-16 today. Will do this again in 2-3 weeks before going with urea or ams.

Walked the yard and picked the few broad leaf weeds that had popped up. Also picked out some crab grass plants. Neighborhood is filled with crab grass as big as dinner plates so it was likely that a few would move in.

I've decided not to try to fix the few thin patches. I adjusted the sprinklers so that they get more water. I will give them 3 weeks to see what happens. If they are still thin by then I will drop some Champion Gq in those areas. Both spots are in the backyard where I transition to my FF, PRG, KBG mix anyhow so I am not really polluting my monostand. I suspect however that I won't need to.


----------



## Babameca

Looks great both your reno and your parents . In 3 seasons my 'cut' line between the reno and old Nomix got pushed by 6-7 feet in favour of the new cultivars. If you can hold off on Rye, this will fill in in a 1-2 seasons.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Looks great both your reno and your parents . In 3 seasons my 'cut' line between the reno and old Nomix got pushed by 6-7 feet in favour of the new cultivars. If you can hold off on Rye, this will fill in in a 1-2 seasons.


I am really going to try to hold off on the rye. As long as I am not going to be dealing with mud in the winter.. I am pretty sure there is enough germination in the areas that it will fill in enough.


----------



## rhart

Looks really good...hope mine looks similar in a week.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I almost don't want to post these because @BBLOCK is not going to be happy. This is the first cut on my folks reno of tttf+kbg 16 days since seed down. Irrigated of course. I also renoed the neighbours lawns over to their driveways.


----------



## Stuofsci02

And here is mine, now at 23 days seed down. Overall very happy. The south side of the driveways has some filling out to do, but it will be fine. From far away it is starting to look like a lawn.


----------



## lbb091919

Love the shot from across the street.

First cut coming in about a week?


----------



## Stuofsci02

lbb091919 said:


> Love the shot from across the street.
> 
> First cut coming in about a week?


Yup. This weekend if it is long enough. Probably will cut at 1.5"


----------



## Kmartel

Looks great!


----------



## situman

Coming in great! Can't wait to see when it starts maturing.


----------



## rob13psu

Nice! Weather looking cooler this week, too. Looking really good.


----------



## jrubb42

Man, what a difference a week makes! Glad things are coming together for you. Looking like great coverage for the most part!


----------



## MJR12284

This is coming in great -- nice work! You will be very pleased with this come spring (maybe sooner!)


----------



## Bob Loblawn

That is a sweet, sweet sight!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@situman @Kmartel @rob13psu @MJR12284 @Bob Loblawn …. Thanks guys.. much appreciated!


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Man, what a difference a week makes! Glad things are coming together for you. Looking like great coverage for the most part!


Yeah I am pleased with the result. With kbg only it is always a bit harder on the nerves. Your# is really coming along nicely. I hope mine follows suit over the next week.


----------



## Babameca

....I'll need more popcorn...
Looks good. Will look great!
My neighbours reno is a week behind in time and a week ahead in filling. Damm Rye


----------



## Nismo

Great work Stu... I'm impressed how fast its filling in. That is gonna be one hell of a lawn come spring time.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> ....I'll need more popcorn...
> Looks good. Will look great!
> My neighbours reno is a week behind in time and a week ahead in filling. Damm Rye


Yeah.. I love the Rye for that.. How will it look next spring?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Great work Stu... I'm impressed how fast its filling in. That is gonna be one hell of a lawn come spring time.


Thanks... I'm hoping to have a good fill by Oct.. Next fall should be my time to shine!


----------



## lbb091919

I can't wait to see the 2021 renos next fall


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I'll need more popcorn...
> Looks good. Will look great!
> My neighbours reno is a week behind in time and a week ahead in filling. Damm Rye
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I love the Rye for that.. How will it look next spring?
Click to expand...

A bit thin here and there. Next fall it will rock.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Day 25. Many plants have really matured in the last two days. Definitely going to mow Saturday or Sunday.

I have some shots of my thin areas. Also a close up of a spot that looked think last week, but new plants have popped up. Also a spot that is pretty average showing how it is really starting to mature.



























Here is my neighbours 50/50 prg/kbg blend which is the same seed down date.


----------



## davegravy

Wow... Sprout and pout? That's like sprout and shout!

Looking great man.


----------



## Babameca

Tillering time


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Tillering time


Tiller Time. Like Miller time but better.


----------



## rob13psu

Whoa! That took off! You must be pretty excited. I am and it's not my yard haha.


----------



## Stuofsci02

rob13psu said:


> Whoa! That took off! You must be pretty excited. I am and it's not my yard haha.


Thanks Rob. I am very excited. It has been 60 days since my last greens mow. Can wait to get back out there..


----------



## Bob Loblawn

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tillering time
> 
> 
> 
> Tiller Time. Like Miller time but better.
Click to expand...

Miller time while it's Tiller Time…I like it


----------



## jwill

Looking good!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Bob Loblawn @jwill .. Thanks!

I am away for a few days and anxious to get back a do my first mow. The security cam footage shows daily improvement.



2 days ago for comparison.


----------



## Wile

Bob Loblawn said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tillering time
> 
> 
> 
> Tiller Time. Like Miller time but better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miller time while it's Tiller Time…I like it
Click to expand...

Tilly Tilly


----------



## Stuofsci02

Yesterday



3 days ago for comparison.



Today


----------



## SNOWBOB11

It's looking good. The thinner areas will fill in with little trouble especially with the yard getting full sun.

Are you planning a follow up tenacity application?


----------



## Babameca

Oh! This is looking like a lawn to me! Now catching the color...


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> It's looking good. The thinner areas will fill in with little trouble especially with the yard getting full sun.
> 
> Are you planning a follow up tenacity application?


Thanks..yes I hope the fill in is quick…

Yup. Will hit it again with tenacity this week. Hopefully that will knock down some of the broad leaf stuff.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Oh! This is looking like a lawn to me! Now catching the color...


I almost want to get my Flex 21 out there..


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! This is looking like a lawn to me! Now catching the color...
> 
> 
> 
> I almost want to get my Flex 21 out there..
Click to expand...

I've been thinking the same thing. But I'm holding off. I don't want to rip anything out on turns but man is it tempting. I want stripes. Lol.


----------



## BBLOCK

jrubb42 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! This is looking like a lawn to me! Now catching the color...
> 
> 
> 
> I almost want to get my Flex 21 out there..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been thinking the same thing. But I'm holding off. I don't want to rip anything out on turns but man is it tempting. I want stripes. Lol.
Click to expand...

Pull up your skirts lads. Be a g-man

well i'm pretty sure he used his off the hop didn't he?@g-man


----------



## g-man

Last Reno i mowed with the 220E at ~3weeks after germination. If it is 1.5in, go and mow.


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! This is looking like a lawn to me! Now catching the color...
> 
> 
> 
> I almost want to get my Flex 21 out there..
Click to expand...

5 weeks after seed down, I was reel mowing.


----------



## Neville Park

You can borrow the 13" Ryobi if concerned about weight and turning damage (just pick it up like a shoe box) :lol:

Again, as someone new to this, so cool to see the perfect lawn destroyed and new taking shape. Looks amazing!


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! This is looking like a lawn to me! Now catching the color...
> 
> 
> 
> I almost want to get my Flex 21 out there..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been thinking the same thing. But I'm holding off. I don't want to rip anything out on turns but man is it tempting. I want stripes. Lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah, this is my main concern…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Neville Park said:


> You can borrow the 13" Ryobi if concerned about weight and turning damage (just pick it up like a shoe box) :lol:
> 
> Again, as someone new to this, so cool to see the perfect lawn destroyed and new taking shape. Looks amazing!


Thanks. I have a 17 inch Fiskars manual reel just for this.

The old lawn was good, but far from perfect lol…


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> Last Reno i mowed with the 220E at ~3weeks after germination. If it is 1.5in, go and mow.


I'll probably give it a go for my 2nd cut..


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost want to get my Flex 21 out there..
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking the same thing. But I'm holding off. I don't want to rip anything out on turns but man is it tempting. I want stripes. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pull up your skirts lads. Be a g-man
> 
> well i'm pretty sure he used his off the hop didn't [email protected]
Click to expand...

I'll remember this when it's your turn lol..


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking the same thing. But I'm holding off. I don't want to rip anything out on turns but man is it tempting. I want stripes. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Pull up your skirts lads. Be a g-man
> 
> well i'm pretty sure he used his off the hop didn't [email protected]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll remember this when it's your turn lol..
Click to expand...

 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Alright @BBLOCK ,@Babameca ,@g-man ,@Neville Park, @jrubb42 ….
As I am always one to submit to peer pressure…. Flex 21 it is at 15/16"… first cut 29 days seed down.


----------



## davegravy

:shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Neville Park

:shock: What ... ?! wow ... looks insane already!


----------



## Chuuurles

Annnnndd he's back !


----------



## BBLOCK

Wowowowowowowowowowoww

Yayayayayayyayayayayaaaaa

Thata boy!

I knew it deserved the big guns!

Amazing


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Wow! Reno's like this are what make lawn care fun. Great job.


----------



## rob13psu

Nice!!!


----------



## lbb091919

At first glance I thought you were posting a pre-reno pic! Absolutely amazing. Makes me wanna bench the manual reel and break out the big guns right away


----------



## jrubb42

That changes everything.. WOW. Do I really have to bust out the GM now?? How was turning around? My God that's so beautiful.

Damn you Stu and your peer pressure! Now I'm going to have to...


50/50 chance this happens tomorrow for me...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Neville Park said:


> :shock: What ... ?! wow ... looks insane already!


I was surprised at how well it took the first cut..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Annnnndd he's back !


I appreciate it, but there is still a ways to go..


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Wowowowowowowowowowoww
> 
> Yayayayayayyayayayayaaaaa
> 
> Thata boy!
> 
> I knew it deserved the big guns!
> 
> Amazing


You were right! And I enjoyed it far more than a manual reel mow lol.


----------



## Stuofsci02

lbb091919 said:


> At first glance I thought you were posting a pre-reno pic! Absolutely amazing. Makes me wanna bench the manual reel and break out the big guns right away


I think you should. Looks like you are a week or so out from your first mow?


----------



## Stuofsci02

@rob13psu @davegravy @Jeff_MI84 . Thanks guys!


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> That changes everything.. WOW. Do I really have to bust out the GM now?? How was turning around? My God that's so beautiful.
> 
> Damn you Stu and your peer pressure! Now I'm going to have to...
> 
> 
> 50/50 chance this happens tomorrow for me...


You definitely have to. Lol.. I just mowed like I normally would. It's kbg.. it'll handle it..


----------



## lbb091919

Stuofsci02 said:


> lbb091919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I thought you were posting a pre-reno pic! Absolutely amazing. Makes me wanna bench the manual reel and break out the big guns right away
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should. Looks like you are a week or so out from your first mow?
Click to expand...

It's very tempting. I'm only 16 days after seeding so I wasn't planning to cut for another two weeks. How tall were your plants, on average?


----------



## g-man

I think we baby our lawns too much. Just be gentle in the turns and it will be fine.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> I think we baby our lawns too much. Just be gentle in the turns and it will be fine.


 :nod: For sure!


----------



## Stuofsci02

lbb091919 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lbb091919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I thought you were posting a pre-reno pic! Absolutely amazing. Makes me wanna bench the manual reel and break out the big guns right away
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should. Looks like you are a week or so out from your first mow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very tempting. I'm only 16 days after seeding so I wasn't planning to cut for another two weeks. How tall were your plants, on average?
Click to expand...

Yeah, maybe wait until you are 3-4 weeks.
Some were as much as 2", some didn't get cut at all. Most were in the 1.5" range..


----------



## Babameca

yeah @Stuofsci02 @jrubb42 No, no. No pressure. Just f*&king do it! :lol: :lol: ....while chilling. Looks God damn good!


----------



## Babameca

IMO, after all the excitement, keep reversing stripes for some time. Keep it uplifted.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> IMO, after all the excitement, keep reversing stripes for some time. Keep it uplifted.


Yeah with it being thin it lays down. Popped back up after a couple of hours


----------



## jskierko

I honestly had to do a double take on those pictures. I did not think that was a post reno pic... until you said it was. Incredible stuff!


----------



## rhart

Absolutely amazing! I was contemplating whether my first cut should be with the manual reel or not. Makes me want to lean your way.....


----------



## Stuofsci02

jskierko said:


> I honestly had to do a double take on those pictures. I did not think that was a post reno pic... until you said it was. Incredible stuff!


I have been very fortunate to have a flat yard, no serious rain storms and irrigation. It is not all roses.. I have some patches that will likely take months to fill, but all in all I am very pleased for a KBG monostand.


----------



## Stuofsci02

rhart said:


> Absolutely amazing! I was contemplating whether my first cut should be with the manual reel or not. Makes me want to lean your way.....


It's great to have a choice…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Put down the other half of my 16-16-16 last night. So that is 1 lb N,P,K in the last week per 1000. Will be moving to a high N fert moving forward. Also threw down a lb of N on the backyard from 30-0-4. That section of my yard has taken a back seat and I need to get back to business back there.

The front has been filling in like crazy. Each day it gets visibly better.

Day 23

Day 25

Day 28

Day 30


----------



## bernstem

That is looking great at 30 days. I'll be happy if mine looks half as good in 2 weeks. Great job.


----------



## ronjon84790

Looking really good @Stuofsci02 
Great job 👍


----------



## Harts

Looks great. Good choice using the Toro

@jrubb42 you really need to get on board and be a team player. Get the GM out. G-man is right, we do baby our lawn too much.


----------



## jwill

Amazing first cut man! Awesome!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Harts @jwill @ronjon84790 @bernstem …. Thanks guys.. appreciate you dropping in to see the progress..

Last night we had som major storms and I got 90 mm of rain (3.5").. most of it in less than an hour.. minor washout of the peat, but I don't really need it anymore. Cut tonight at 1.5" with my Ego rotary.. my goal is to cut my grass with every power mower I have before @jrubb42 brings out the GM.. gonna do the tractor next..











Here is my worst spot.. will be fun to watch this and see how it fills in.


----------



## BBLOCK

@jrubb42

Loooool.come on bud do it for YouTube


----------



## Liquidstone

Stuofsci02 said:


> my goal is to cut my grass with every power mower I have before @jrubb42 brings out the GM.. gonna do the tractor next..


Lol. It looks great, amazing how stellar of a spread you have going on! What is your water schedule looking like at this time? Did you drop starter fert on seed down? When was your first fert app after seed down?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Liquidstone said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my goal is to cut my grass with every power mower I have before @jrubb42 brings out the GM.. gonna do the tractor next..
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. It looks great, amazing how stellar of a spread you have going on! What is your water schedule looking like at this time? Did you drop starter fert on seed down? When was your first fert app after seed down?
Click to expand...

I am now down to once per day for 12 min per zone. I am expecting to switch to every other day for 20 min next week. I did not starter fert at seed down. I did 3 lbs per k of 16-16-16 at week 3 and repeated the same at week 4 which was this past Saturday. I will do a 1/2 lb N from 30-0-4 next weekend an then get into Urea to close out the season.


----------



## jskierko

Stuofsci02 said:


> my goal is to cut my grass with every power mower I have before @jrubb42 brings out the GM.. gonna do the tractor next..


Oh man, throwing down the gauntlet... laughed hard at that comment though.


----------



## jrubb42

@Stuofsci02 @BBLOCK @jskierko

You guys are killing me. Hahaha. My plan is to put down tenacity tomorrow and then mow with the GM this weekend.

If I didn't have so many damn weeds popping up everywhere I would mow with the GM tomorrow. It's definitely ready.

Hopefully you don't pull out the tractor before then Stu 😂

Reno is coming along great. Even that thin spot is going to fill in fine imo. There's plenty of plants there. Might take til next spring but it definitely will.


----------



## MarineOh3

Amazing. Just read thru all 30 pages… I audibly gasped when I read you were smoking that lawn before. I just did my 4000k sq ft lawn 19 days ago and this put a lot of my concerns to bed, timing wise, for the amount of growth in my baby Bluebank. Still experiencing significant sprout and pout and learning this is pretty much completely normal after seeing you didn't cut till around day 30. Anyway - Looks incredible man, well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stuofsci02

jskierko said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my goal is to cut my grass with every power mower I have before @jrubb42 brings out the GM.. gonna do the tractor next..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, throwing down the gauntlet... laughed hard at that comment though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuofsci02

MarineOh3 said:


> Amazing. Just read thru all 30 pages… I audibly gasped when I read you were smoking that lawn before. I just did my 4000k sq ft lawn 19 days ago and this put a lot of my concerns to bed, timing wise, for the amount of growth in my baby Bluebank. Still experiencing significant sprout and pout and learning this is pretty much completely normal after seeing you didn't cut till around day 30. Anyway - Looks incredible man, well done and thanks for sharing.


Wow.. that's a lot of reading.. thanks for checking it out.
A kbg reno is very anxiety filled…. This is my first kbg mono and even knowing what to expect, it is still hard.. I am sure yours will turn out fine. Do you have some current pics?


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> @Stuofsci02 @BBLOCK @jskierko
> 
> You guys are killing me. Hahaha. My plan is to put down tenacity tomorrow and then mow with the GM this weekend.
> 
> If I didn't have so many damn weeds popping up everywhere I would mow with the GM tomorrow. It's definitely ready.
> 
> Hopefully you don't pull out the tractor before then Stu 😂
> 
> Reno is coming along great. Even that thin spot is going to fill in fine imo. There's plenty of plants there. Might take til next spring but it definitely will.


Playing it safe…. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02

One week to the day.. You can tell from the garbage cans lol.. Day 27 since seeding on top. Day 34 on bottom.


----------



## Bob Loblawn

Nice capture - love seeing the progress and looks like success! I bet it feels good to have a lawn again


----------



## rhart

Quite a difference in 7 days...looking really good!


----------



## BBLOCK

Feed the monster feeeeed the monster &#128126;


----------



## MarineOh3

Stuofsci02 said:


> MarineOh3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. Just read thru all 30 pages… I audibly gasped when I read you were smoking that lawn before. I just did my 4000k sq ft lawn 19 days ago and this put a lot of my concerns to bed, timing wise, for the amount of growth in my baby Bluebank. Still experiencing significant sprout and pout and learning this is pretty much completely normal after seeing you didn't cut till around day 30. Anyway - Looks incredible man, well done and thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. that's a lot of reading.. thanks for checking it out.
> A kbg reno is very anxiety filled…. This is my first kbg mono and even knowing what to expect, it is still hard.. I am sure yours will turn out fine. Do you have some current pics?
Click to expand...

So I didn't do the full full Reno. My wife has breast cancer so I was not going to win the argument that would have ensued when I said I wanted to spray an herbicide suspected of causing cancer around the yard to kill the grass. Instead I took the dethatcher across the yard in about 7 different directions and then spread 6 yards of topsoil to level everything as best I could. And I've been hand-pulling every single weed I come across. I would love a monostand but for now I will take a thick stand of bluegrass that, hopefully, over time I can pick out as much fescue as possible to make it look respectable. I mow with a GM1000 at about .75 so that should help the KBG take over. We'll see. I have been bad updating my 2021 lawn journal but the turf didn't look half bad this year before I ripped it all apart.


----------



## davegravy

MarineOh3 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineOh3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. Just read thru all 30 pages… I audibly gasped when I read you were smoking that lawn before. I just did my 4000k sq ft lawn 19 days ago and this put a lot of my concerns to bed, timing wise, for the amount of growth in my baby Bluebank. Still experiencing significant sprout and pout and learning this is pretty much completely normal after seeing you didn't cut till around day 30. Anyway - Looks incredible man, well done and thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. that's a lot of reading.. thanks for checking it out.
> A kbg reno is very anxiety filled…. This is my first kbg mono and even knowing what to expect, it is still hard.. I am sure yours will turn out fine. Do you have some current pics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I didn't do the full full Reno. My wife has breast cancer so I was not going to win the argument that would have ensued when I said I wanted to spray an herbicide suspected of causing cancer around the yard to kill the grass. Instead I took the dethatcher across the yard in about 7 different directions and then spread 6 yards of topsoil to level everything as best I could. And I've been hand-pulling every single weed I come across. I would love a monostand but for now I will take a thick stand of bluegrass that, hopefully, over time I can pick out as much fescue as possible to make it look respectable. I mow with a GM1000 at about .75 so that should help the KBG take over. We'll see. I have been bad updating my 2021 lawn journal but the turf didn't look half bad this year before I ripped it all apart.
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear about the cancer, I hope it was caught early and like a broadleaf weed can be easily eradicated.


----------



## MJR12284

I'll join the chorus of folks who thought your pics after 1st mow were from pre-reno! &#128514; Great work!


----------



## Stuofsci02

MarineOh3 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineOh3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. Just read thru all 30 pages… I audibly gasped when I read you were smoking that lawn before. I just did my 4000k sq ft lawn 19 days ago and this put a lot of my concerns to bed, timing wise, for the amount of growth in my baby Bluebank. Still experiencing significant sprout and pout and learning this is pretty much completely normal after seeing you didn't cut till around day 30. Anyway - Looks incredible man, well done and thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. that's a lot of reading.. thanks for checking it out.
> A kbg reno is very anxiety filled…. This is my first kbg mono and even knowing what to expect, it is still hard.. I am sure yours will turn out fine. Do you have some current pics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I didn't do the full full Reno. My wife has breast cancer so I was not going to win the argument that would have ensued when I said I wanted to spray an herbicide suspected of causing cancer around the yard to kill the grass. Instead I took the dethatcher across the yard in about 7 different directions and then spread 6 yards of topsoil to level everything as best I could. And I've been hand-pulling every single weed I come across. I would love a monostand but for now I will take a thick stand of bluegrass that, hopefully, over time I can pick out as much fescue as possible to make it look respectable. I mow with a GM1000 at about .75 so that should help the KBG take over. We'll see. I have been bad updating my 2021 lawn journal but the turf didn't look half bad this year before I ripped it all apart.
Click to expand...

I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope the prognosis is good.. keep us up to date on your improvements! You should make big gains as the weather cools.


----------



## Stuofsci02

MJR12284 said:


> I'll join the chorus of folks who thought your pics after 1st mow were from pre-reno! 😂 Great work!


Lol…. Always snap new reno pics from far back and low…. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Bob Loblawn @rhart @BBLOCK …. Cheers guys! Got another low mow in today…. Dropped the hoc to 3/4" where I'll leave it for the rest of the season…. Gotta train it early…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Bob Loblawn @rhart @BBLOCK …. Cheers guys! Got another low mow in today…. Dropped the hoc to 3/4" where I'll leave it for the rest of the season…. Gotta train it early…


----------



## SumBeach35

Reno is looking great @Stuofsci02


----------



## rhart

Stuofsci02 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Bob Loblawn @rhart @BBLOCK …. Cheers guys! Got another low mow in today…. Dropped the hoc to 3/4" where I'll leave it for the rest of the season…. Gotta train it early…
Click to expand...

Perfection!


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Just read allllll the ones while waiting for the 'ol lady to get ready… it takes that long haha

Looking really good! I remember when I did my overseed last year, the *** sat in the sprout and pout stage forever, but once it started tillering, it really took off and never stopped until it filled right in.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Have a lot of invaders in my folks Reno. Not sure where they came from. Hope the tenacity I put down yesterday will hurt it or it will mow out.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ronjon84790

Looks like nutsedge


----------



## g-man

I think that's annual ryegrass.


----------



## Stuofsci02

ronjon84790 said:


> Looks like nutsedge


There is a bit of nutsedge, but it doesnt seem to be what the bulk of it is.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> I think that's annual ryegrass.


I thought the same thing, based on the purple crown, shiny back to the leaf blades, and sped it tillered out..


----------



## uts

Definitely waiting for an update on this.


----------



## Stuofsci02

uts said:


> Definitely waiting for an update on this.


Soon.. I've been away in business and just got home tonight..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Since I got back Thursday I rotary mowed down to 1.5" and then reel mowed at 3/4" breaking the 1/3rd rule. Got a ton of clippings. 2.5 cans full which is more than I used to get off my old turf under regulation.

Lawn is filling in fast and I put down 1lb N granular urea yesterday and watered it in. The tenacity app last Sunday has really bleached things so it looks like crap..


----------



## davegravy

Looks dense! That was fast


----------



## situman

Looks beautiful. Cant wait to see how dark it gets with an app of iron and in the spring.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Looks dense! That was fast


Just to note.. the picture of the grass the blue can is on is in my back yard no mix..


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks dense! That was fast
> 
> 
> 
> Just to note.. the picture of the grass the blue can is on is in my back yard no mix..
Click to expand...

Figured, I was talking about the front shot


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> Looks beautiful. Cant wait to see how dark it gets with an app of iron and in the spring.


Thanks!


----------



## Chris LI

At about 1.5 months in, it looks like a fully established stand of turf. Wow! It's already dark. Next year it will be even more amazing.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chris LI said:


> At about 1.5 months in, it looks like a fully established stand of turf. Wow! It's already dark. Next year it will be even more amazing.


Thanks Chris. It is doing as well as I could hope for.

For those sweating thin areas. These photos are 10 days apart. Day 33 and day 43 after seed down. Don't mind the tenacity bleaching.


----------



## Kmartel

Stuofsci02 said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> At about 1.5 months in, it looks like a fully established stand of turf. Wow! It's already dark. Next year it will be even more amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris. It is doing as well as I could hope for.
> 
> For those sweating thin areas. These photos are 10 days apart. Day 33 and day 43 after seed down. Don't mind the tenacity bleaching.
Click to expand...

I needed that! Looking good 👍🏻


----------



## lbb091919

I needed that as well. I have some spots that could probably use more seed but I'm holding off because I want to see how well it fills in with just N and mowing.


----------



## Liquidstone

Make that 3. Nice to see solid spread like that.


----------



## JerseyGreens

To all the 2021 reno-ers following - don't throw seed down if it looks like the above pictures. KBG is a beast - trust me. Overcrowding a Reno is no fun. This looks great.


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> To all the 2021 reno-ers following - don't throw seed down if it looks like the above pictures. KBG is a beast - trust me. Overcrowding a Reno is no fun. This looks great.


Good advice…. Patience is key!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Haven't shown the back lately. Got Urea down on Sunday at 1lb per K of N. She's set to explode with the cooler weather and rain we're supposed to get. It is darkening by the day.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> I think that's annual ryegrass.


Just and update... My 2nd tenacity app bleached the bejesus out of this stuff and it look like it is checking out. I assume annual rye would act like other cool season grass and not really care about the Tenacity? The TTTF and KBG have very minimal if any bleaching...

I am thinking about doing another app in a week or so to see if I can knock this stuff out.. Thoughts?


----------



## g-man

I would go out there with a bucket and take the most out of the yard, then do the tenacity.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Stuofsci02 said:


> Haven't shown the back lately. Got Urea down on Sunday at 1lb per K of N. She's set to explode with the cooler weather and rain we're supposed to get. It is darkening by the day.


That second picture, holy cow!!


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> I would go out there with a bucket and take the most out of the yard, then do the tenacity.


There is a lot of it. Would take days to pick..


----------



## g-man

How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time. Just remove a few one day, then a few more later on. Since they are white, they are easy to spot.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time. Just remove a few one day, then a few more later on. Since they are white, they are easy to spot.


This is my parents house. Im lucky to get out there once per week and they are to old to pick it out..


----------



## g-man

Oh. Then just do tenacity.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Day 27 since seeding on top. Day 34 middle.. Day 47 bottom.


----------



## zeus201

Man that has filled in. Hoping for the same in my Mamaza mono.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> Oh. Then just do tenacity.


Gonna hit it one more time tomorrow …


----------



## Stuofsci02

Tenacity bleaching from last week is mostly gone. These photos are 10 days and then 6 days apart. Day 33, day 43 and day 49 after seed down. In the last 6 days, the lawn got 2lb per k 46-0-0 urea and 5" of rain.







Here is what the award looks like close up. This is an average spot on the yard. Still needs to double the density to get back to my old turf, but I doubt that takes long now.


----------



## Harts

Coming along really well. It's going to look great next Fall.


----------



## Babameca

Oh NO! The wide bladed stuff... :O
Just kidding. Looks very very promising.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Coming along really well. It's going to look great next Fall.


Yeah…. Now that the bleaching is wearing off it is getting darker.. can't wait to see it in a month. Next fall should be awesome!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Oh NO! The wide bladed stuff... :O
> Just kidding. Looks very very promising.


So far so good!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Double mow at 3/4"…. Bleaching from tenacity is going away and it is darkening and thickening.. not a sunny day so the stripes aren't as good.


----------



## Chuuurles

Sweet! Colour is starting to come in now


----------



## jskierko

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming along really well. It's going to look great next Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah…. Now that the bleaching is wearing off it is getting darker.. can't wait to see it in a month. Next fall should be awesome!
Click to expand...

Next fall? I'm already nominating you for LOTM for May or June 2022. This is going to be killer by springtime.


----------



## Stuofsci02

jskierko said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming along really well. It's going to look great next Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah…. Now that the bleaching is wearing off it is getting darker.. can't wait to see it in a month. Next fall should be awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next fall? I'm already nominating you for LOTM for May or June 2022. This is going to be killer by springtime.
Click to expand...

Thanks, but next year is a ways away, and there are some really great lawns and fantastic Reno's this year.


----------



## rob13psu

Stuofsci02 said:


>


Wow! That is looking great.


----------



## Stuofsci02

rob13psu said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That is looking great.
Click to expand...

Thanks.. I can't wait for the tenacity bleaching to fully go away.. It all looks a bit streaky... But it is getting better each day.


----------



## situman

Seems like every yard that I've seen with Award in it has that nice beautiful glow to it!


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> Seems like every yard that I've seen with Award in it has that nice beautiful glow to it!


Cheers! So far I am liking it!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Today is nice and sunny.. so even though I mowed yesterday, decided to do what I enjoy! 3/4" again. Two grass catchers in 22 hrs.

Pre mow.









Post mow!


----------



## SodFace

Man that is looking so good already.


----------



## BBLOCK

Holly molly. U sure that's new grass


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Holly molly. U sure that's new grass


@SodFace Thanks!

@BBLOCK …. Hi Nitrogen Diet…. Lots of sun!


----------



## Nismo

Grass looks spectacular... and you didn't think anyone was going to notice the viper in the laneway


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Grass looks spectacular... and you didn't think anyone was going to notice the viper in the laneway


Thanks…. Yeah.. had just finished changing the oil on my car and was waiting for the wife to return with her minivan to do it too. So the old Dodge had to come out for a bit to make room.. Was a nice day so I took it out for a spin after all the chores were done


----------



## Nismo

Stuofsci02 said:


> Nismo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grass looks spectacular... and you didn't think anyone was going to notice the viper in the laneway
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks…. Yeah.. had just finished changing the oil on my car and was waiting for the wife to return with her minivan to do it too. So the old Dodge had to come out for a bit to make room.. Was a nice day so I took it out for a spin after all the chores were done
Click to expand...

Was a perfect day for it. Not so hot that performance suffers, not so cold that the tires don't bite. Interesting how a lot of the grass guys are gear heads as well.

Viper will always hold a special place in my heart - A good friend let me drive his second gen, downshifted to pass a slower vehicle and broke the tail end loose at 120km/h... nothing like a near death experience to feel alive. Watch out for snake bite. #v10torque


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nismo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grass looks spectacular... and you didn't think anyone was going to notice the viper in the laneway
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks…. Yeah.. had just finished changing the oil on my car and was waiting for the wife to return with her minivan to do it too. So the old Dodge had to come out for a bit to make room.. Was a nice day so I took it out for a spin after all the chores were done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was a perfect day for it. Not so hot that performance suffers, not so cold that the tires don't bite. Interesting how a lot of the grass guys are gear heads as well.
> 
> Viper will always hold a special place in my heart - A good friend let me drive his second gen, downshifted to pass a slower vehicle and broke the tail end loose at 120km/h... nothing like a near death experience to feel alive. Watch out for snake bite. #v10torque
Click to expand...

Yes was a great day for a cruise.. Nothing crazy.. Just enjoying the open air.

Sounds like you almost got snake bit.. I can't imagine ever "needing" to down shift to pass at 120 kph. Even in 6th at 1,200 rpm it'll get up and go. Breaking 355 wide tires loose at 120 kph probably would have taken 2nd gear...

My 3rd gen has about 50 HP more than the 2nd gen. It snaps your head back in the seat pretty good. The 5th Gen would be insane with 140 HP more than what I have..


----------



## Nismo

Stuofsci02 said:


> Yes was a great day for a cruise.. Nothing crazy.. Just enjoying the open air.
> 
> Sounds like you almost got snake bit.. I can't imagine ever "needing" to down shift to pass at 120 kph. Even in 6th at 1,200 rpm it'll get up and go. Breaking 355 wide tires loose at 120 kph probably would have taken 2nd gear...
> 
> My 3rd gen has about 50 HP more than the 2nd gen. It snaps your head back in the seat pretty good. The 5th Gen would be insane with 140 HP more than what I have..


All it took was 4-3 downshift and hard on the gas... huuuge mistake. Lets call it a hard lesson learned by a young and stupid person. I'd like to think in my 40's I'm a little less stupid - hard to tell, I still have my moments. :banana:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes was a great day for a cruise.. Nothing crazy.. Just enjoying the open air.
> 
> Sounds like you almost got snake bit.. I can't imagine ever "needing" to down shift to pass at 120 kph. Even in 6th at 1,200 rpm it'll get up and go. Breaking 355 wide tires loose at 120 kph probably would have taken 2nd gear...
> 
> My 3rd gen has about 50 HP more than the 2nd gen. It snaps your head back in the seat pretty good. The 5th Gen would be insane with 140 HP more than what I have..
> 
> 
> 
> All it took was 4-3 downshift and hard on the gas... huuuge mistake. Lets call it a hard lesson learned by a young and stupid person. I'd like to think in my 40's I'm a little less stupid - hard to tell, I still have my moments. :banana:
Click to expand...

3rd does pull pretty hard ... Everyone has had one of those stupid moments. I heard somewhere that 50% of all Vipers end up in a wreck.... Most of those are from experiences similar to your own... Crazy Grip, Gobs of power and TQ and no one but yourself to keep it all in check....


----------



## jrubb42

Looking great man. Filling in with no problems! Are you planning on putting down pre-em this fall?


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Looking great man. Filling in with no problems! Are you planning on putting down pre-em this fall?


It's coming along nicely. Really big improvements over the past few weeks. Still have two more weeks on my Tenacity app. Will probably doing some prodiamine. It's cheap and easy…


----------



## Stuofsci02

So far I am liking this KBG. 50 days ago this yard was still in a bag.


----------



## Nismo

Kinda makes you wonder why people would go with sod. I understand not everyone is obsessed as most of us are, but you can end up with a much nicer lawn for a fraction of the price with a little sweat equity.


----------



## Marzbar

Very Nice. I hope my Award Reno looks that good in another 25 days.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Kinda makes you wonder why people would go with sod. I understand not everyone is obsessed as most of us are, but you can end up with a much nicer lawn for a fraction of the price with a little sweat equity.


Grass is not hard to grow. With a few basic fundamentals you can do quite well. The problem is most people don't know or care to know and so it seems like a big challenge. Combine that with dirt, mud, dogs, kids etc. I can understand why sod is popular...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> Very Nice. I hope my Award Reno looks that good in another 25 days.


Your day 28 pics look right on track. Only question is if it will be filled out entirely by end of season or if you will need some of next spring...


----------



## Marzbar

Stuofsci02 said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice. I hope my Award Reno looks that good in another 25 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Your day 28 pics look right on track. Only question is if it will be filled out entirely by end of season or if you will need some of next spring...
Click to expand...

Thanks @Stuofsci02. Do you mean more seeding in the spring?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice. I hope my Award Reno looks that good in another 25 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Your day 28 pics look right on track. Only question is if it will be filled out entirely by end of season or if you will need some of next spring...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks @Stuofsci02. Do you mean more seeding in the spring?
Click to expand...

Nah.. Just more time.. Looks like your coverage is really good... You might not have enough growing season for it to fill in completely, but next spring it should take off...


----------



## Stuofsci02

She's growin fast now…. Needs cutting every two days. Color starting to darken…. Back's not looking too bad for minimal care this year..


----------



## lbb091919

Yes sir.

I noticed you've gone vertical for every mow. Are you reversing the stripe directions?


----------



## Stuofsci02

lbb091919 said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> I noticed you've gone vertical for every mow. Are you reversing the stripe directions?


I also mow at a 90. I am burning these in for a while.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Best way to get fiber internet in your area is to do a Reno…. Ugh…


----------



## Harts

That seems about right.


----------



## rhart

Of course they would


----------



## BBLOCK

Damn at the least they're using a vac truck


----------



## Stuofsci02

They made a clean cut.. I hope they get it installed quickly so I can put it all back together..


----------



## g-man

Are they placing one of those green boxes there? Right next to your driveway and not by the property line?


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> Are they placing one of those green boxes there? Right next to your driveway and not by the property line?


No, thank god.. they have done one of these every 60 ft or so and I think they are using the holes to bang conduit over to the next hole. I do have a brown cable box on the property line on the other side. I think that is where the connection is made. Everyone has at least one of these holes if not two on their property.


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they placing one of those green boxes there? Right next to your driveway and not by the property line?
> 
> 
> 
> No, thank god.. they have done one of these every 60 ft or so and I think they are using the holes to bang conduit over to the next hole. I do have a brown cable box on the property line on the other side. I think that is where the connection is made. Everyone has at least one of these holes if not two on their property.
Click to expand...

Yeah they're going to direct bore.

And they'll have to daylight any utilities.

Worst part is when they bore it really pushes the ground up. Be glad your driveway isn't finished yet. Esp w brick. Heave hoe


----------



## Stuofsci02

Yeah .. @BBLOCK .. that's what they are doing…. Very annoying. They just set that sod down next the hole. I moved it on top of the wood since it is going to kill another square sitting on top. They don't think or care.


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> Yeah .. @BBLOCK .. that's what they are doing…. Very annoying. They just set that sod down next the hole. I moved it on top of the wood since it is going to kill another square sitting on top. They don't think or care.


2 houses ago, I had just resodded my front lawn, I had the node box on my front yard so everything came to it.

I had just put in a nice brick sidewalk and curb down the side of the driveway.

They bored under it and lifted the walk way and the curb, destroyed the sod, dropped a steel plate into my asphalt leaving a huge dent. I had also just resealed the driveway, they destroyed it lol. Oh the misery


----------



## Nismo

Of course... they couldn't have done this a few weeks ago when you were killing everything off... nope lets wait till his reno is done so we can rip it all up on the poor guy. Pricks.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nismo said:


> Of course... they couldn't have done this a few weeks ago when you were killing everything off... nope lets wait till his reno is done so we can rip it all up on the poor guy. Pricks.


I suppose they could have said... Why did you do your reno just before we needed to install the fiber...


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah .. @BBLOCK .. that's what they are doing…. Very annoying. They just set that sod down next the hole. I moved it on top of the wood since it is going to kill another square sitting on top. They don't think or care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 houses ago, I had just resodded my front lawn, I had the node box on my front yard so everything came to it.
> 
> I had just put in a nice brick sidewalk and curb down the side of the driveway.
> 
> They bored under it and lifted the walk way and the curb, destroyed the sod, dropped a steel plate into my asphalt leaving a huge dent. I had also just resealed the driveway, they destroyed it lol. Oh the misery
Click to expand...

I have been waiting to do my driveway etc. until all of this is done... Grass I can fix.. Annoying but I can fix...


----------



## Wile

Stuofsci02 said:


> Best way to get fiber internet in your area is to do a Reno…. Ugh…


I had the same thing a couple years ago. Now there is massive mounds from them parking their equipment on the lawn during the rain. Hopefully you don't have too much damage to deal with. Reno is looking awesome.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Wile said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best way to get fiber internet in your area is to do a Reno…. Ugh…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same thing a couple years ago. Now there is massive mounds from them parking their equipment on the lawn during the rain. Hopefully you don't have too much damage to deal with. Reno is looking awesome.
Click to expand...

I hope not either..


----------



## Stuofsci02

My Wife's away for the weekend, so it's just me and the kids…. It's amazing to see what a guy can accomplish when he is left to his own devices.. front at 3/4" and back at 2.5"


----------



## BBLOCK

he's back!


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> My Wife's away for the weekend, so it's just me and the kids…. It's amazing to see what a guy can accomplish when he is left to his own devices.. front at 3/4" and back at 2.5"


Dam Stu, seriously impressive! Jealous of all those lumens


----------



## davegravy

Has anyone seen my jaw? Lost it on the floor around here somewhere...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Wife's away for the weekend, so it's just me and the kids…. It's amazing to see what a guy can accomplish when he is left to his own devices.. front at 3/4" and back at 2.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam Stu, seriously impressive! Jealous of all those lumens
Click to expand...

I think the sun is the biggest factor for sure. In behind my garage where it is shady much of the day it isn't nearly at the same level..


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Has anyone seen my jaw? Lost it on the floor around here somewhere...


Lol…. I've gotta catch up with you. You started doing the double wide checker, which is my official burn in pattern for fall :thumbup:


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen my jaw? Lost it on the floor around here somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol…. I've gotta catch up with you. You started doing the double wide checker, which is my official burn in pattern for fall :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Haha it's a solid pattern. Not much to catch up with right now though, it's pretty wrecked from the tenacity treatments, but clawing its way back to health.


----------



## Stuofsci02

For my own notes…. 1 lb N urea applied yesterday.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen my jaw? Lost it on the floor around here somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol…. I've gotta catch up with you. You started doing the double wide checker, which is my official burn in pattern for fall :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha it's a solid pattern. Not much to catch up with right now though, it's pretty wrecked from the tenacity treatments, but clawing its way back to health.
Click to expand...

It'll bounce back.. it was looking slick in August for sure..


----------



## Babameca

Very nice Stu! Great weather and immaculate execution makes it look as a 95% mature lawn. I was lagging behind this time my 1st season.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Very nice Stu! Great weather and immaculate execution makes it look as a 95% mature lawn. I was lagging behind this time my 1st season.


Thanks. It looks from your photos that you are getting some recovery…. Hope it comes back nice before the end of the season…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Please be gentle.


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Please be gentle.


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle.
Click to expand...

Lol…. So far so good…. Waiting for them to finish so I can put that square of sod back..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Only 76 hours after cutting the back it was so long again that my tractor was struggling…. Had to double cut again. All this rain is really pushing growth.. not enough light after work to get it done.. I wake up in cold sweats at night thinking about the 1/3rd rule..


----------



## situman

How you keep such a big property so pristine and weed free is beyond me


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> How you keep such a big property so pristine and weed free is beyond me


Thanks.. it a lot of work, but tractor etc. make it easier.. I focus hard on the front and the back gets what it gets (mostly just regular cuts and 4-5 lbs N per K per season). It can look pretty rough mid summer, but it always bounces back with some fall tlc.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got home to this today. It's great when you brother who lives across the street sneaks 220 lbs of urea into your garage while your at work. And it cost $105 Canadian all in..


----------



## Stuofsci02

I can't say enough about this monostand. No mow for 4 days after 1lb of N last Friday and 2 days of rain and it looked so even at 1.5".. my previous turf would have been at 2.5" at least.



Got a single mow in before dark.


----------



## jskierko

The uniformity of a monostand cannot be topped! Stays looking fresh for days, easy to see anything that doesn't belong, etc. Those lines are looking crisp!


----------



## lbb091919

I can't get enough of this. You may have mentioned it before but what's your total N up to this point?


----------



## BBLOCK

yeah it's really looking great. the growth uniformity is awesome.


----------



## Stuofsci02

jskierko said:


> The uniformity of a monostand cannot be topped! Stays looking fresh for days, easy to see anything that doesn't belong, etc. Those lines are looking crisp!


I am a believer. looking just mowed as it grows is a huge benefit. I've joined the Dark Side..


----------



## Stuofsci02

lbb091919 said:


> I can't get enough of this. You may have mentioned it before but what's your total N up to this point?


I'm at 3 lbs N per k. Two 1/2 lb apps of 16-16-16 at 3 weeks and 4 weeks after seed down. A full lb of urea at 6 and 8 weeks. I'll likely get 1 more lb down at week 11 before ending out the season..


----------



## Stuofsci02




----------



## Babameca

Done. Now it is all about pushing that colour next year. Dealing with Poa A, some other weeds that will be an eye sore from now on, fungus and all the jazz of having a perfect lawn... The never ending journey had just began.


----------



## bernstem

That is looking very nice! Can't wait for spring.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> Done. Now it is all about pushing that colour next year. Dealing with Poa A, some other weeds that will be an eye sore from now on, fungus and all the jazz of having a perfect lawn...


Well, almost perfect. It's very nice just a bit wide-bladed


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Done. Now it is all about pushing that colour next year. Dealing with Poa A, some other weeds that will be an eye sore from now on, fungus and all the jazz of having a perfect lawn... The never ending journey had just began.


Already dealing with Poa A…. Been picking it out. I have a couple of bigs spots (size of a saucer)I will nuke tomorrow. They are behind the garage where I was dealing with it before.


----------



## Stuofsci02

bernstem said:


> That is looking very nice! Can't wait for spring.


Me too.. it's going to be a long winter..


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done. Now it is all about pushing that colour next year. Dealing with Poa A, some other weeds that will be an eye sore from now on, fungus and all the jazz of having a perfect lawn...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, almost perfect. It's very nice just a bit wide-bladed
Click to expand...

Yeah.. should have gone with ky31…


----------



## Stuofsci02

The fiber guy did a very nice repair job…. The issue is he threw a whole bunch of seed down on top.. now I'm the guy vacuuming the lawn…. Put down Prodiamine today at the 4 month rate. Will need to get it down again early in the spring.. erg..


----------



## SNOWBOB11

There sneaky and quick with throwing down seed in there repairs. I did the same thing as you and used the shop vac to get the seed up earlier this spring on the repair they did.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> There sneaky and quick with throwing down seed in there repairs. I did the same thing as you and used the shop vac to get the seed up earlier this spring on the repair they did.


Yeah.. the worst part is it would have repaired itself in 3 weeks.. the seed was big so I assume a lot of rye. The good news is I have what I need to deal with it. Got the prodiamine down this morning just before the rain moved in. Great timing to water it in..


----------



## DiabeticKripple

man that would pizz me off!

the line locating company came to locate the lines for my neighbours property, but they also did some of mine as well and I needed to mow before going to work. I pulled all their flags out and mowed, couldnt see the paint after to put the flags back in.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@DiabeticKripple …. Its annoying only in that it's timing is right when I finished..


----------



## BBLOCK

Double cut today?


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Double cut today?


Yesterday actually…. Today I rounded up those few poa patches and spot sprayed a three way on the broadleaf weeds in the back. It was well overdue..


----------



## Stuofsci02

With it getting dark so early I don't get to see the Reno in normal daylight. It does look darker each week. Definitely already darker then what I killed. Density is also ramping up.

Day 68


----------



## rhart

Looking really good!


----------



## Stuofsci02

rhart said:


> Looking really good!


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Stuofsci02

With the non stop rain and we'll above average temps we have been getting I have started noticing fungal pressure this week. Put down propiconazole this morning at 1 oz per k. Hoping to get some regulation too as this grass has been growing like crazy.

Temps are back to normal today with high in the 50s and low 60s. Also dryer weather ahead.


----------



## Babameca

I found a small patch as well. At this point all fungicide may be a waste. You are not on a PGR regiment yet?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> I found a small patch as well. At this point all fungicide may be a waste. You are not on a PGR regiment yet?


I decided not to do PGR on the reno. Probably a mistake.. lots of mowing…

Got some more mowing in today, and closed the sprinkler system. Always a sad day…. With the cooler weather the grass has darkened. Should be nice this week.


----------



## Stuofsci02

The power of kbg. Day 33, day 43, day 49 and day 70 after seed down. Note that the damaged areas are Poa that I nuked last week….


----------



## Stuofsci02

Tonight I walked the entire reno with a drywall knife and a bucket a cut out everything that was not like the others…. Or had a seed head.. I am pretty happy that this is all I could find across nearly 10,000 sqft. Most of it was from the one area behind my garage where I had Poa before. Some is from my neighbours small reno. I snuck over the property line.. poa I can see is a problem, even if it isn't mine.


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> Tonight I walked the entire reno with a drywall knife and a bucket a cut out everything that was not like the others…. Or had a seed head.. I am pretty happy that this is all I could find across nearly 10,000 sqft. Most of it was from the one area behind my garage where I had Poa before. Some is from my neighbours small reno. I snuck over the property line.. poa I can see is a problem, even if it isn't mine.


good work

come do mine?


----------



## Robs92k

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I walked the entire reno with a drywall knife and a bucket a cut out everything that was not like the others…. Or had a seed head.. I am pretty happy that this is all I could find across nearly 10,000 sqft. Most of it was from the one area behind my garage where I had Poa before. Some is from my neighbours small reno. I snuck over the property line.. poa I can see is a problem, even if it isn't mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good work
> 
> come do mine?
Click to expand...

^+1 please. Lol.

Nice progress though, wow. Front looks awesome!


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I walked the entire reno with a drywall knife and a bucket a cut out everything that was not like the others…. Or had a seed head.. I am pretty happy that this is all I could find across nearly 10,000 sqft. Most of it was from the one area behind my garage where I had Poa before. Some is from my neighbours small reno. I snuck over the property line.. poa I can see is a problem, even if it isn't mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good work
> 
> come do mine?
Click to expand...

I would, but you live too far away…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Robs92k said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I walked the entire reno with a drywall knife and a bucket a cut out everything that was not like the others…. Or had a seed head.. I am pretty happy that this is all I could find across nearly 10,000 sqft. Most of it was from the one area behind my garage where I had Poa before. Some is from my neighbours small reno. I snuck over the property line.. poa I can see is a problem, even if it isn't mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good work
> 
> come do mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^+1 please. Lol.
> 
> Nice progress though, wow. Front looks awesome!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I am very happy with how this reno went.


----------



## Kmartel

Stuofsci02 said:


> Tonight I walked the entire reno with a drywall knife and a bucket a cut out everything that was not like the others…. Or had a seed head.. I am pretty happy that this is all I could find across nearly 10,000 sqft. Most of it was from the one area behind my garage where I had Poa before. Some is from my neighbours small reno. I snuck over the property line.. poa I can see is a problem, even if it isn't mine.


Yeah poa is a pain! I have more on my reno area then before in that area. Glad you were able to hand pull yours. I spent an hour this weekend doing that, only got got 10-15% of my reno done. Looks great!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Kmartel said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I walked the entire reno with a drywall knife and a bucket a cut out everything that was not like the others…. Or had a seed head.. I am pretty happy that this is all I could find across nearly 10,000 sqft. Most of it was from the one area behind my garage where I had Poa before. Some is from my neighbours small reno. I snuck over the property line.. poa I can see is a problem, even if it isn't mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah poa is a pain! I have more on my reno area then before in that area. Glad you were able to hand pull yours. I spent an hour this weekend doing that, only got got 10-15% of my reno done. Looks great!
Click to expand...

Yeah it is an ongoing battle.. slowly you start to get the upper hand.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Grass has slowed down a lot this week. Went 5 days without mowing. It is darkening nicely. I am pleased so far with Award…


----------



## BBLOCK

wifey must be happy now! lol

i'd walk barefoot on that carpet


----------



## situman

Looks beautiful


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> wifey must be happy now! lol
> 
> i'd walk barefoot on that carpet


Yeah.. as long as people aren't pointing for bad reasons she's happy.


----------



## Stuofsci02

situman said:


> Looks beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Getting into the final couple of weeks for my season. First time getting the drone out this year. I am pleased with how the reno came out. Only bad part was poa where I had poa before behind the garage. The gly is taking care of that but it looks bad.. Next year I will likely reno the back with the rest of my award as far back as the fire pit. That area has never been nuked and has some poa and other non desirable grasses. Then in 2023 I'll like finish the rest back to the garden,


----------



## livt0ride

Cool shots! Love seeing the whole property.


----------



## Chuuurles

WOW, this guys good..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Magnificent!


----------



## jskierko

I think I'm going to print these pictures and put them on my grass catcher for motivation/inspiration. This is just satisfying to look at!


----------



## davegravy

The only problem you've got now is finding a way to improve on perfect.

Well... and maintaining it &#128539; Looks fantastic!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Jeff_MI84 @Chuuurles @livt0ride .. Thanks guys!


----------



## Stuofsci02

jskierko said:


> I think I'm going to print these pictures and put them on my grass catcher for motivation/inspiration. This is just satisfying to look at!


I'm not sure you need an inspiration.. Your yard is inspiring all on its own.. I have been looking at that deep color you have hoping that mine gets there...


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> The only problem you've got now is finding a way to improve on perfect.
> 
> Well... and maintaining it 😛 Looks fantastic!


Thanks Dave... Still lots of improvements.. No need to worry that I will run out of things to do  .....


----------



## JerseyGreens

Time to update the Avatar! Looks great for only being a "newborn"!


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> Time to update the Avatar! Looks great for only being a "newborn"!


Thanks.. Good call to update the Avatar. It has been a while...

There is still a long ways to go to get it really thickened up, but as you said, I have to remember that this grass was still seed in a bag less than 80 days ago... I was really hoping by the end of the season I would be reel mowing something respectable again, and I achieved that. Can't wait to see what next year brings...


----------



## lbb091919

Stuofsci02 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to update the Avatar! Looks great for only being a "newborn"!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.. Good call to update the Avatar. It has been a while...
> 
> There is still a long ways to go to get it really thickened up, but as you said, I have to remember that this grass was still seed in a bag less than 80 days ago... I was really hoping by the end of the season I would be reel mowing something respectable again, and I achieved that. Can't wait to see what next year brings...
Click to expand...

Well said. I have to keep telling myself the same thing. It will only get better with time and any imperfections will be ok. After all, it's just grass!


----------



## Stuofsci02

lbb091919 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to update the Avatar! Looks great for only being a "newborn"!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.. Good call to update the Avatar. It has been a while...
> 
> There is still a long ways to go to get it really thickened up, but as you said, I have to remember that this grass was still seed in a bag less than 80 days ago... I was really hoping by the end of the season I would be reel mowing something respectable again, and I achieved that. Can't wait to see what next year brings...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said. I have to keep telling myself the same thing. It will only get better with time and any imperfections will be ok. After all, it's just grass!
Click to expand...

With bluegrass I'm convinced huge imperfections only take time and then will be a distant memory.. Weedy grasses are my only major concern…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Been having a hectic couple of weeks at work, so I left at 5 for once and when I got home I told my wife I'm going for a charity mow. Hadn't been cut since Saturday, but there is hardly any growth. I don't often do those sweet dusk pics that make kbg look so dark. My new phone seems to work some magic on the lighting in these pics too.


----------



## livt0ride

So sweet! Looks like you need a green in the back


----------



## Harts

:clapping:


----------



## Stuofsci02

livt0ride said:


> So sweet! Looks like you need a green in the back


I would love to, but I just wouldn't have the time.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> :clapping:


When are we starting your monostand project? I figure we need to get a planning committee going...


----------



## Harts

Well. I need to get irrigation installed. I'm working on that and then we can have a committee meeting at my place this Winter. You, me, @SNOWBOB11 and @Sinclair. I'd add @jrubb42 but figure he won't get past the border.


----------



## bosox_5

I love the idea of this Canadian meetup. You guys can talk all the lawn stuff, complain about the Leafs, and talk about why Box Lacrosse is the only real version of Lacrosse.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Probably my penultimate mow of the season…. Blew the mower deck belt on my tractor so that might be it for the back yard..


----------



## jrubb42

Harts said:


> Well. I need to get irrigation installed. I'm working on that and then we can have a committee meeting at my place this Winter. You, me, @SNOWBOB11 and @Sinclair. I'd add @jrubb42 but figure he won't get past the border.


If you guys meet up, I'll try getting in. Worth a try haha.


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I need to get irrigation installed. I'm working on that and then we can have a committee meeting at my place this Winter. You, me, @SNOWBOB11 and @Sinclair. I'd add @jrubb42 but figure he won't get past the border.
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys meet up, I'll try getting in. Worth a try haha.
Click to expand...

I think Minnesota is part of Canada anyhow…


----------



## jrubb42

Stuofsci02 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I need to get irrigation installed. I'm working on that and then we can have a committee meeting at my place this Winter. You, me, @SNOWBOB11 and @Sinclair. I'd add @jrubb42 but figure he won't get past the border.
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys meet up, I'll try getting in. Worth a try haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Minnesota is part of Canada anyhow…
Click to expand...

Basically. How do you feel about the Reno now that the season is ending? Happy with the color? Looks a damn successful Reno to me. Great work man.


----------



## Stuofsci02

jrubb42 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys meet up, I'll try getting in. Worth a try haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Minnesota is part of Canada anyhow…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically. How do you feel about the Reno now that the season is ending? Happy with the color? Looks a damn successful Reno to me. Great work man.
Click to expand...

I am very pleased. It got further along this year than I expected. I am happy with the color and texture. I am excited for next season to see it really come in.

How about you? I know you had some grassy weed doubts.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Grass season continues. Not much growth but warm enough to stay nice and green.


----------



## rhart

Looks exceptional


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Stuofsci02 said:


> Grass season continues. Not much growth but warm enough to stay nice and green.


Nice weather today for November. Great for a mow even without much growth.


----------



## Marzbar

@Stuofsci02 when was your last feeding? Nice dog btw.


----------



## Babameca

Nice! Similar here. Mow day today. After mulching off few tons of leaves...


----------



## Stuofsci02

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grass season continues. Not much growth but warm enough to stay nice and green.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice weather today for November. Great for a mow even without much growth.
Click to expand...

Yes for sure... I think this will be my latest last mow ever.. My previous was Nov 7th. My guess is I might need to go again this weekend (weather permitting of course)


----------



## Stuofsci02

Marzbar said:


> @Stuofsci02 when was your last feeding? Nice dog btw.


I put down a lb of N from urea about 3 weeks ago..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Nice! Similar here. Mow day today. After mulching off few tons of leaves...


Are you back in business completely from your earlier issues?


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Similar here. Mow day today. After mulching off few tons of leaves...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you back in business completely from your earlier issues?
Click to expand...

Just updated the journal. I am. I still have 50lbs Eversest on my full skid spring order.


----------

